# Lesbians using Donor Sperm part 14.



## Marielou

New home ladies !!!

Cyclers  

Alison0702 & DP - DIVF 

2ww - Good luck!   

duckie4her & DP* - DI - Testing ?  

In between treatment

Eddie* - Clomid and DI  

Emma73* - DIVF in October 

 Emma*& Lottie - DIUI 

(Feistyblue) Claire* & Beverley - Egg Share DICSI  

(Herbaltea) Sarah* - DIUI  

(Midnightaction) Sarah* - Egg Share DIVF 

Woo_Woo* & Lea - DI 

MG - Melissa & DP - DIVF 

Friskypony* & Pup - DIVF 

Dani - DIUI 

Misty* & Bunny - DFET  

(Spangley) Lucy & DP - DICSI  

(Mable) Edith* and Mabel - DIVF  

Evelet & R* - DIVF 

Tonia* & Bron - DIVF  

Duff - DIVF  

Rosypie - DIUI 

JJ71 - DICSI 

Precious Cargo On Board  

Charlie & Lee* - DIVF   

(Brasilgirl) Julie* and partner - DIVF - due date 26/08/07   

Candygirl - DIVF converted to DIUI - due date 02/09/07  

(Rachjulie) Rachael* & Julie - DI - Due date ?   

Gina * & Rae - DI - Due Date 19/10/07   

Rach* and Sue - - DIUI - Due Date 31/10/07   

(Magsandemma) Maggie* and Emma - DICSI - Due Date 03/12/07   

(Pem) Ema* and partner - DI - Due Date 18/12/07   

irisbea - DIVF - Due Date ?   

Never Forgotten Angels 

Woo_Woo* & Lea 
Tonia* & Bron 

Our Miracle is Here 

Evelet & R* - Proud parents to a baby boy born 16.08.05  
(Bagpuss1) Kerry* & Helen - DIUI - Proud parents to Edie born 02.01.06
Edith* & Mabel - DIVF - Proud parents to Monty born 12.04.06
Friskypony* & Pup - DIVF - Proud parents to Morven Lilly born 14.02.06
Charlie* & Lee - Proud parents to Louis born 26.07.05  
(Starrysky)Heather* & Jo - DICSI - Proud parents to Adam born 21.11.06 
(Nismat) Tamsin* & Karen - DIVF - Proud parents to Toby 09.03.07

Sending loads of love, luck and babydust to you all.

Please let me know of any updates/amendments


----------



## RachandSue

Hi Marielou, thanks for the new home. Our due date is 31/10/07 we have a pumpkin on board or a damien wichever way you like to look at it!!  

Love Rach and Sue
xxx


----------



## Tonia2

Hi guys, 
I've only done a biref flick through through the last 10 days as at a very expensive internet cafe - CONGRATS TO EMA & IRISBEA!! Woo hoo!! Well done!! Can't catch up on everyone else yet, sorry.

Can't give you any more good news here, another BFN for me this week. I hated dong the medicated cycle so am not going to do another one of those. I on'y stopped the meds after a boold test on Wednesday so am waiting for AF, then have to wait for another natural AF, _then_ can do FET the month after that.... and Dr is away 22 May - end of June, so the earliest my next try can be will be July. To be honest, I am thinking about giving up- not because I want to but because I don't know how long we can afford to do this, both emotionally and financially. We've only got the one frostie left and come July, who knows if it will even survive the thaw, so I'm not sure what we'll do after that. 
We're away on holiday still at the moment and I haven't really been able appeciate it as much as I could have. I've been pretty miserable really, crying at every inoppurtune moment! I'm really aware that the bubs I miscarried would be due on the 25th April too and can't help but see holidaying people everywhere who are as pregnant as I should have been right now. So, all in all I'm busy making myself and poor Bron miserable...  Ah well, one day at a time.

Love Tonia


----------



## Mable

Very very sorry to hear that Tonia. I really feel for you, is so crap being on holiday when on the 2ww, and then when it's bad news as well. Really hope this isn't the end of the road for you and Bron. Would having a break and doing some travelling help? I'm sure Gina and Rae could advise on how to survive the endurance test that was their 18 tries and several lost angels along the way. I have found the total of our 6 negative IUIs enough of a disappointment and emotional rollercoaster.
Thinking of you and Bron at the moment  
Mable


----------



## Alison0702

Oh Tonia I am sorry sweetie. You must be feeling awful, especially given what date it is soon. It's so hard to stay positive and I hope too that this isn't the end of the road for you both. Sending you both lots of love


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Tonia I'm so sorry to hear your sad news, thinking of you both.  Anniversaries and significant days are so hard and just throw us totally off track, I was thrown off on Mother's Day by grieving for what should and could have been...

Perhaps after a rest you may feel differently, I defintely know I did my last cycle on the rebound and was not psychologically, or even perhaps physically prepared.  Now not going to try another IVF cycle until July time.

Take care and love to you all
L xx


----------



## blueytoo

Oh Tonia I am so sorry to hear that. I know exactly what you mean about due dates, mine would be 26th May and I keep seeing pg women as huge as I should be now and its vile.

I've also had thoughts about giving up too because of the emotional toil. I honestly found the IUI's to be nothing compared to the IVF/ICSI's - they are so much more draining and I also found BFN's easy to cope with compared to m/c. It's all such an uphill struggle. 

Thinking of you both.


----------



## lucky2010

*Tonia*, thinking of you and so very sorry about your BFN. Big hugs x x x


----------



## pem

Tonia, so sorry about your BFN, sending you lots of


----------



## pem

Hello,

Not much action on here lately!!! Hope everyone is well!!! Just poppin on to wish *Rachand Sue* a happy wedding!!!       .

Didn't know if it was today or tomorrow!!!

Hope you enjoy it!!!

lots of luv

Ema


----------



## Alison0702

You're right *Ema*, everyone seems to have deserted the thread! Hope you're ok 

*Rach and Sue* - Hope today goes well, and I really hope the weather is better where you are. As Peter Kay would say It's that fine rain that soaks you through. Cant wait to hear all about it! 

Had our hospital appointment yesterday - was there 2.5 hours  The nurse talked us through our plan, had blooed tests done, and she measured the length of my uterus. Started the Buserilin injections last night. Feels very real now. I hate hospitals and I am really scared of EC 

Hello to everyone


----------



## Mable

Hi Alison,
Me too, am really scared of EC. Makes it worse that I watched E go through it. She can't remember anything about it, so we won't either. I start my buserelin jabs tonight, so you are officially 1 day ahead of me!! 

Monty is wearing us out - learning to walk, crawling everywhere he shouldn't, clinging, wanting to take part in everything we are doing and distraught when he can't. He is also waking in the night again, wailing in terrible distress but not really consolable. E tried to breastfeed him back to sleep but now that he has teeth, it is difficult to get E's nipple out of his mouth when he is asleep and trying to extract it makes him bite down - ouch! 

got to go - taking M to GP for some immunisations - more wailing!
Hi to everyone - thinking especially of Tonia and Bron xx
Mable


----------



## Alison0702

Ooh teeth clamped on nipples is not cool!  Good luck with Monty's jabs, poor little thing. It must be awful when they are screaming and you really dont know whats wrong. Bet your shattered! Was Mable on Buserelin - and did she have any side effects?

I have to stay in all day today as waiting for our garden furniture to be delivered. Typical - the weather has been lovely all week, and it's decided to start peeing it down today.


----------



## pem

Hiyah!!

*Mable and Alison*- good luck with the jabs and i hope EC goes well for you, me and DP were planning IVF using her eggs b4 we found a donor and she was absolutely terrified of EC, its all worth it though!!       

Hope Monty goes on ok with his jabs and you aren't too worn out!!

I am going to London tomorrow to watch our donor compete in the Marathon on sunday, can't wait to see him race but I hate London and am scared of the tube. Not a city girl at all, so wish me luck!!!

Hi to everyone else!!!

Ema


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all

Alison and Mable  -  Exciting now that you have both started down regging, its nice that you are both so close in cycle so you can keep each other sane,   , when I was on the burselin I found that the worst side effect I had was how emotional I was, cried when someone said hello to me  , but hopefully you will both be fine.  Try not to worry about the EC you really wont remember anything, I remember going into theatre having the venflon put in my arm and the doc saying he was puttingin the medication and the next thing I knew they were asking me to get into a chair to go back to ward area!!!

Ema  -  How are things going with you, have you had your first scan yet, sorry bit scatty, cant remember,   , have you been having any symptoms yet?  I keep getting this nice wave of nausea, and the sore boobs that seem to be growing daily  

Hi to everyone else hope you are all doing well!!

Well we have been to London this morning to have our first scan, WOW, we can really believe it now, it was fantastic to see, we have one healthy bean on board, and heard a fantastic heartbeat, now been discharged to midwife, so need to make an appt  .  Have EDD of 03.12.07, so nice christmas baby!!  Cant wait to have next scan!!

Speak soon

Love Maggie & Emma xx


----------



## Mable

Great news about your scan, Maggie and Emma! Many congratulations to you both, a Christmas baby is indeed very magical.

Alison - Edith didn't have any side-effects to any of the drugs (except panic attacks that it wasn't going to work) but the nurse at our unit warned of headaches. Hope I don't get all that emotional stuff again, I was bad enough on clomid! Shame you have to stay in today and it's raining up in N - it's cloudy down in London too and a little chilly. Is great that we'll be cycling at the same time, I will prob start stimming around 8th May - how about you?

Monty was fine with the jab and has just devoured a lunch of couscous salad, asparagus tips, brocoli, yogourt with linseed seeds, and I just feel SO damned pleased with myself for doing him such a healthy lunch! He was all giggly afterwards, must be all those vitamins releasing into his bloodstream. Must start eating like this myself.

Has anyone used, or researched spermdirect as an organisation? (dot co dot uk is the link) They claim to deliver fresh sperm to your home by courier for £450 with a £60 set-up fee. Am just wondering if this is a viable option to try if this IVF fails and I've run out of clinic sperm.
Mable


----------



## Alison0702

*Maggie* - Awww really glad your scan was lovely.  A Christmas baby will be so fab! I like what you said about "the nice wave of nausea" It must be fab to feel sick   Here's to your little bean with a heartbeat 
I have sat and cried for most of the afternoon. Just thought it was because I was sitting around the house - totally forgot it could be to do with the injections. Surely it cant make me feel like this so quickly. It reminds me of when I was on clomid. Oh god!

*Mable* - _HOW_ healthy is your little chappie! Hows your healthy eating going? Mine is ok, but still having the odd glass of wine. Ah well. Glad all went ok with Monty's injections, I bet you were dreading it! I will be on the pill until 25 April, then should have a bleed about 3 days after that. I am pencilled in for an appointment 2nd may, and thats when I will start the stimms (fingers crossed). I wonder how I am so far ahead of you?
Do you think you will be going to Gina's? Hope so!


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

*Tonia*, so sorry to hear you're having such a rough time of it all. You are in my thoughts.   

*Mable* - fancy coming and making me lunch? That sounds fantastic! As for the Spermdirect thing, they're basically a remodel of Mannotincluded - it's the same people, just operating under a different name, so I guess all the same warnings and horror stories probably apply to them. Our donor has donated through them and found it fine from his end, but has said he'd never use them from the other side of the fence as the risks are just too high. I'm guessing you're aware of some of the stories that came out about Mannotincluded when it was running but if you're not then say and I'll point you to some.

That said, I'm sure the way they function does work well enough for some people.

*Maggie and Emma* - I'm so glad your scan went well. Isn't it amazing? And what a fantastic Christmas it's going to be for you this year. 

*Ema* - good luck with your trip to London, and to your donor for the marathon. I woman I went out with the year before I met Rae ran it while we were together. It was immensely painful for her but she did it, and in a pretty good time too.

*Alison*, real shame about the weather up there. It's been lovely here. Digger and I had a very lovely lunch sitting in the sun in the garden. I guess you couldn't have done that even if the sun had been shining until your furniture arrived though. 

Sorry to hear you've been feeling so emotional though. That is unpleasant. I hope it's a short term thing for you.   

*Rach and Sue* - Hope your special day was even more wonderful that you dreamed it could be. Looking forward to hearing how it went.

*Duff*, how are things going for you?

All is well here, although my breasts have just gone through yet another growth spurt so are all sore and spilling out of even my new bigger bras. Bah. We've almost decided to go with our friendly independent midwife for our birth and we're meeting her on Monday to sort it out for sure. As it happens she and I are working together with a client I have at the moment so I'm getting to see her work up close and personal before making a decision and it's just making me all the more sure we should go with her. So, yeah. That's that really.

Best wishes to all,

Gina.


----------



## lucky2010

*Mable*, thumbs down to Spermdirect from me.... stories such as sperm delivered with coffee still remaining in the bottom of the Thermos it was delivered in! Supposedly anonymous sperm delivered with the address of the donor still attached to the parcel! Very few donors in different regions. People specifically requesting not to have ginger haired donor and being given one.... the stories go on. We looked into this and researched it pretty thoroughly and decided to go down the known donor route.

Saw the midwife on Monday and she listened to the heartbeat with a doppler, very strong and reassuring! My uterus has emerged from the flab!!!! MY stomach has definitely grown over the last few weeks but it has never felt pregnant, just fat. Well, I can now feel the defined edges of my uterus and it's delightful to be able to hold our baby in my hands when lying down in the morning. 20 wk scan in 3 weeks, we have decided to find out the sex due to naming issues!!

Hope everyone is well.

Rach xx


----------



## rosypie

gosh it's been a long time since checked in - or maybe it just feels like that. It's great to see all the pregnant ladies, how many have we got now? The second trimester is a fantastic time *Rach*, enjoy it.

Sorry to hear your news *Tonia*. It is such hard work dealing with the extremes of this process. Jumping from despair to hope to, fingers crossed, joy at the end. It's a wonder any of us survive. I know it's probably impossible but try to enjoy your enforced break from the whole thing. And, as for not knowing what to do post-July, maybe it will all be clearer when you get there.

I'm starting suprecur injections next Thursday. I'm not sure where I am in relation to you other IVF cyclers, I thought I was behind but by my calcs, if I respond in text book fashion then I should start stimming around 10 May (so not too far behind you *Mabel*). The big box of drugs is scary. And I'm petrified too of the EC - although part of me is looking forward to the sedation... I've done quite well since the drugs arrived at putting it all to the back of my mind. I haven't been working so Jude has been keeping me busy. He's starting to talk a lot now. He thinks all animals are "dogs!" except cats which are, for some reason, "mows". I've been sorting out the garden for the summer and also trying to get those last few stubborn boxes unpacked (we only moved a year ago!)...

hope everyone else is ok

Ros x


----------



## Alison0702

Morning everyone..

I need advice from anyone who has had IVF before!

I still have 5 days of the pill to go, and only started my Buserelin injections on Thursday night. The nurse said I sould have a bleed about 3 days after I stop taking the pill - however, after a nihgt of cramp, I have got a preiod this morning. I dont know whether this is going to have an impact on anything else. 

Am I being neurotic??

Alison


----------



## Mable

Alison,
Don't think it matters, it's meant to be a withdrawal bleed from stopping the pill. The buserelin will switch your system off by suppressing the naturally occurring fertility hormones, that's the main thing. At my clinic they scan me after 2 weeks of buserelin and that shows them if there's any activity in there and if I'm totally switched off. They'll probably do that to you. 

Ros - glad to hear we are also cycling at the same time. I started my injections last night, is really easy and such a tiny needle, just stings a bit. Jude sounds dead cute. If you have some time when you are in London next, we can come up to the South Bank for a meet up if you fancy it. 

Well thanks for your opinions of spermdirect - I didn't realise it was the same company. Should have known that the notion of fresh anonymous sperm delivered direct to my front door once a month is too good to be true. Oh well, on with my research....

Rach - can't believe you're almost at 20 weeks already!! It's a great scan that one, get to see loads, including the gender, which is very exciting to discover.

Have a good weekend everyone - 
Mable
ps Alison - my clinic have said ABSOLUTELY NO alcohol, caffeine or smoking. Am craving alcohol like crazy but have been on the wagon for a week. Am also on brazil nuts and omega 3 oils.


----------



## Alison0702

Mable - As I sit here with my 3rd cup of the day! _No_ caffeine or alcohol? What already? My clinic never mentioned it. What did your clinic say?


----------



## Mable

Alison
Go decaff, after a while you don't notice it. My clinic said caffeine, alcohol and nicotine are all very bad - well she said 1 small glass of red wine a week would be ok but who can just drink 1 *small* glass a week! These brazil nuts are quite vile. When Edith did IVF I put her on baby aspirin, but I've now read some research that found that aspirin does not increase chances so I'm not doing it. The fact that I'm doing IVF is slowly sinking in and I'm trying to think beyond my test day and prepare myself for what may lie ahead (ie it not working, that old idea again!)

Gina - realised I had forgotten to say hi to you and say we are still on for your meet up. Who else is coming? Looking forward to a weekend away with the young man and meeting you all. Alison, hope you'll be there and Eve and Ros - I think you said you could make it - we can give ourselves a pre-IVF boost. Anyone else? Heather - do you think you could make it with Jo and Adam? Rach and Julie - come and show us your bump! Everyone try to come and make it a big lovely catch-up/meet. I'll even reveal my real name.....

Off to do my injection!
Mable


----------



## Alison0702

OMG your not called Mable             What about Edith??


----------



## rosypie

Yeppers! we'll both be there. Looking forward to it.


----------



## lucky2010

what date is it again? I'm so forgetful!! x


----------



## Alison0702

It's Sunday 6th May after 1pm. Hope you can make it.


----------



## lucky2010

I wish I could make it too but am working 7am till 9pm so can't   I requested it off specifically too when the meet was first mentioned and they haven't given me the request (as per usual). Sorry guys


----------



## Alison0702

*Mable*, how are you feeling on the Buserelin? I think I am going mad. Nearly fainted at work this morning, have been dizzy and very tired and have cramp that has me doubled over with pain. I am crying at the least bit thing, and my eyes are so sore 
I've also continued bleeding big time since Saturday. I called the hospital this morning, and they said the bleeding was a good thing and not to worry cos my lining needs to be extremely thin at the baseline scan next week, so the more the better. I think I might take tomorrow off as I am no use the anyone at work.

 to everyone else


----------



## Mable

Oh Alison, so sorry you are feeling so rubbish on the buserelin. It does sound like it is all working well for you though, so hang in there. Once the stimming starts, the hormones make you feel so much better again, apparently. Thinking of you. I am feeling no different - sorry, it's probably not what you want to hear, but I think these drugs are different on everyone. I was awful on clomid.

Any other IVF-ers felt awful on buserelin?
Mable


----------



## Alison0702

I've just been having a chat with some women in the chat room, who are pg with their first ICSI.They were all bad off the Buserelin. They all said you should drink about 2 litres of water a day,a pint of whole milk evey day (as this helps with egg quality) and eat plenty of protein. So, I am filling up my water filter as we speak! Glad you're ok *Mable*
Are you planning on taking any time off work before or after EC? I am getting really stressed about work at the mo, and know it's not good for me if I am going to give this the best chance possible.


----------



## pem

Hi all!!

*Alison and Mable * - hope things are going well with the downregging, it must be horrible to feel so crappy Alison, hope things get better for you soon!! You both have eachother to compare notes with, thats some good!!!!

*RachJulie * - You sound really happy with your pregnancy, you bump sounds fab!!

*MagsandEmma* - Fab news about the scan, we have our first scan on the 30th, next monday at 7.15 pm.. Can't wait, feelin really nervous!! I have really sore boobs and for the past two days, revolting but reassuring nausea, can;t complain though i have been wishing symptoms on my self for the past two weeks !!

*Gina* - So glad to hear all is well with you, I hope your poor (.)(.) settle down again!! The marathon went really well, although it was hot and i was nearly sick on the tube, he ran in 3.07, really chuffed for him. Of course we had all the expected comments from him re: his running performance being as good as the speed and brilliance of his    ...!!!!   .

Well, we went and told the doctor today that we were pregnant, think he was equally as excited as i was!!! Have confirmed the EDD as 18 December, so, all being well *MagsandEmma,* we are with you for the Christmas baby!!!

Still cautious and waiting for the first scan at 7 weeks!!

Hi to everyone else

Ema


----------



## Alison0702

Where is everyone    Feeling very lonely on this thread at the moment.


----------



## RachandSue

Hello!

Sorry, been a busy week! All went well on Friday - sun was shining! 

Alison: So sorry you are feeling a bit rough at the moment! How are you today?

We are fine, bump is appearing, boobs are sore, hormones come in fits and starts, sleep is consumed by uncomfortableness, hot flushes and odd dreams! We have our second stage nuchal tomorrow - not worried just looking forward to seeing our bubby again! 

Love to you all

Rach & Sue
xxxx


----------



## Alison0702

Rach I cannot believe you're nearly 13 weeks already.    Is your bump really obvious now?    I bet you cant wait for tomorrows scan to see you little one again. Glad your not worried about it 

I am having a really rough time so far on the injections/pill. I have continuously bled since Saturday morning, and it is so heavy. I am totally drained, feel so weak and emotional and have such a big bloated belly. I finish the pill today, and normally you get a bleed about 3 days after - well I wont bloomin know if I have or not. So I was meant to be going for my baseline scan on 02 May, but they may bring that forward to Monday saying as I have lost so much blood. Anyway, enough moaning  

On a happier note, Norah Jones is coming to Manchester in August, so I am eagerly awaiting her tickets to go on sale in 48 minutes


----------



## snagglepat

Hi everyone,

So the definites so far the gathering at ours on May 6th are *Eve, Rosypie & Jude*, *Mable, Edith & Monty*, and a possible *Alison & J* depending on last minute things. At one point *Duff & DP* were thinking they might make it - any update on that *Duff*? Anyone else? If you post on here then consider yourself invited. I think I sent round PMs to most people with directions but if I missed you for some reason or you've lost the message just PM me again and I'll send you the details. It's going to be a great day! Really sorry to hear yo can't make it Rach & Julie.  *Emma? Mags & Emma? Rach & Sue?* Anyone else?

I am exhausted. I just had my longest birth at 53 hours. My client was an absolute trooper, amazingly inspirational. I hope I can manage to get through labour with such determination and quiet calm. She was planning a home birth but eventually, just 3 hours before the baby was born we had to transfer in because of foetal distress. She still managed amazingly though and delivered naturally on her hands and knees using just gas and air. She was so calm and quiet that the midwife didn't realise she was pushing and only just caught the baby in time. I think it's going to take a while for me not to feel knackered though - and I wasn't labouring and don't have a baby to look after now so the fact that she's still coping is just stunning.

Anyway, I've been a bit slack at posting recently so it's time for a catch-up.

*Alison*, I'm so sorry you're having such a rough time with the drugs you're on. I hope that this is the worst of it for you and you somehow sail through the rest - you certainly deserve to. I for one hate the pill in any form. I tried it on and off for years and every single one did something unpleasant to me. Ugh. Sending you positive and emotionally stable vibes. *hugs*

Did you get those Norah Jones tickets?

*Rach and Sue* - how did the second stage scan go? It's great when you start to get that bump isn't it, although even though I've now had mine a month and its considerably bigger than it was even a week ago I still seem to be in some strange middle ground between not fitting into my regular clothes and finding maternity trousers that don't fall down as soon as I stand up. Maybe I just have a dodgy body shape or something, but it's rather bizarre.

*Emma* - that's a great time your donor ran! Hopefully that physical fitness stuff will be genetic.  Not so great about nearly being sick on the tube though.  Wishing you all the best for your scan on Monday. Not long to wait now. 

*Mable*, I'm really glad to hear that you're not suffering with side effects as yet. Once you, *Alison* and *Rosy* are all in the 2ww it's going to be a seriously nail-biting time on here. Can't wait to meet you (and to call you *Mable* all the time despite finding out your real name...  )

*Rach and Julie*, I too can't believe that your 20 week scan has come around so quickly, especially as we're only a few weeks behind you. My goodness, we really are going to have to start getting our heads around preparing for this little one's arrival. We still have nothing. Actually, that's not quite true, we have a blanket and a wrap that the amazingly lovely *Tonia* sent over to us as gifts for the baby, but that's all. Even if we go really low tech I've a feeling we might need a little bit more than that.

*Rosypie* - how's it all going with you? It'll be great to meet you too, especially as I feel I've known you guys for so long since we were both active on the ttc_lesbians live journal community.

*Duff*, I know you were planning another cycle. Are you going to be in sync with these guys at all?

*Tonia*, thank you so, so much for the lovely parcel. It was waiting for me when I got back from my mammoth birth. I ca't put into words how much your thoughtfulness means to me. Thank you.

I hope things start t pick up for you soon. Maybe a trip overseas will help give you some respite and a chance to recharge your batteries (the UK can be quite appealing at this time of year, hint, hint). It worked wonders for us last year and I'm sure you'd have a long queue of people willing to show you places and welcome you. Sending you lots of love and positive thoughts.

Sending the very best of wishes to everyone,

Gina. x


----------



## Mable

Hi,
Alison - how are you doing today? Hope things have settled down somewhat for you. I am still feeling no different and am now worrying that it's not working! Oh never calm.

Actually, am feeling very calm following a lovely day with Monty and a settling down of my nightmare job finally over the past week or so. 

Gina, I remember E having a terrible time with clothes when she was too big and the wrong shape for non pregnancy clothes but also not big enough for pregnancy ones. She ended up in some M&S size 16-18 stretchy black trousers for around 3 months and then suddenly her body fitted into maternity clothes. I clearly remember the clothes crisis though, you post brought it all back! I enjoyed doing lots of clothes shopping for her once her bump really showed, H&M was really cheap and cheerful. Another tip - E didn't get that much maternity gear, reasoning that she'd only wear them for 9 months. Well she's still in them now! You probably know that the body doesn't seem to return to pre-pregnancy shape for a long time, especially if you are bfeeding, so treat yourself to lots of gear once that bump shows, you'll get lots of wear out of them. 
Looking forward to 6th May - am just booking the hotel now.

Hi to everyone else lurking and not posting! Come on Duff, come to our gathering! I'd love to meet you.
Mable


----------



## Alison0702

Yay it's great to have friends on here again  

Mable dont worry about not feeling any different..everyone is different. And you have to remember that I had no period before starting the pill, so I have a backoog - and boy have i got that!  
I am starting to feel a bit more human again, but I am extremely cautious about going back to work. I just dont think I could cope with that environment at the moment!  

Gina We are coming. We're prob going to drive down to Buckingham on Friday afternoon, stay with my best mate, then drive from hers on Sunday morning. We'll have to leave earlyish as its a 4hr drive home, but I really want to meet you all, so that's cool really!
Yes I got my Norah Jones tickets - quite near the front too. Yahoo! I just hope she comes to Newcastle so I can see her twice. I am able to take a cd into my EC so she is the girl coming in with me as she chills me right out!


----------



## rosypie

good grief, it all sounds horrible *Alison*. I really, really hope I have minimal side effects. My mother was very helpfully telling me all about her menopause earlier (apparently she didn't even know she had it until it was over - totally symptomless apart from the obvious), "maybe it will be the same for you, Rozzi". God, I hope so. I'm sure it's not the same thing at all, but helpful of her to mention, nice that she's taking an interest 

We did the first injection today, under supervision at the clinic. I'm very good at putting the needle in but no good at pushing the plunger. Luckily Eve is the opposite so we make a pretty good team. Obviously too early to tell whether there are any of the side effects. I did however get a huge 'nettle sting' type thing where we stuck the needle. Nurse said some patients got this and there's no avoiding it if you're susceptible. Typical really. Feels strange to have actually started the process. Felt like we waited ages to start. I can't believe we're nearly in May already.

On the Jude front, he's still calling everything 'dog' except now he does it on purpose to which we have to respond, 'no! not a dog!' - he thinks this is hilarious. And, after a semi-disasterous haircut a couple of weeks ago (bald patch agogo at the back) I clippered his hair on a number 6 today. Start with a clean slate and let it all grow back same length I thought. Anyway, he looks cute, cute, cute. Cute as a baby turtle.

So looking forward to meeting all of you (who can attend) on Monday 6th. Can't wait. Hopefully Jude's hair will have grown somewhat by then and you can all admire my handiwork!

Hope everyone else is ok.

x


----------



## Alison0702

*Ros* - Hopefully you will be like Mable and not have any side effects. I am still bleeding quite badly, and am still having bad cramps. I take my hat off to you for jabbing yourself...I couldnt do it. Luckily Ju is good at it, so that part has been a painless process! Oh, and just noticed on your post, you said Monday 6th - Its the Sunday that we're meeting. Just making sure that you hadnt got the wrong date.


----------



## duff

Hello everyone!

I've been keeping an eye on you lot (and will continue to pop in for a look at how you're all doing) but I'm not going to be writing much anymore, I don't reckon. In case anyone didn't notice on my last cycle, I have a _slight _ tendancy towards getting completely obsessed with the whole ttc process . Anyway, I appreciate the support I've got from you all. Thanks so much! And, of course, all the very best to all of you.

Me and T are still on for Sunday the 5th at Gina's, providing all the dates work out with what we're up to at the moment. I think it will but I'm at the mercy of my ovaries once again!

Lots o' love


----------



## rosypie

oooo, is it the 5th or 6th? I'm confused myself now. We can do either since it's bank holiday. Be good to confirm though. *Gina?*

still no horrid symptoms - fingers crossed


----------



## Alison0702

Ros - It is Sunday 6th that we are meeting at Gina's


----------



## snagglepat

Yep, it's definitely Sunday 6th for the gathering.  So glad you can make it after all *Alison*. We'll ply Ju with caffeine before you go to help with the journey - bit of a b***er for you though. I went caffeine free as soon as we started trying again with me and the several natural conception books I've read all say caffeine's a no-no for TTC. As is alcohol. Chocolate on the other hand is supposedly of benefit, so I tended to make it all up with that. 

Hi *Duff*, I can understand you wanting to back away from the boards for a while. I've had to do that once or twice before now. You know we'll all be here if/when you want to come back to them and you're very definitely in our thoughts. Sending you tons of positive wishes for your next steps. It will be lovely to meet you next Sunday.  So glad you're planning on coming up for it. 

*Rosypie* - Jude looks _so_ cute with such short hair - like a real young man rather than little boy. I can't wait to meet him. 

I've been getting more definite flutterings in the last day or so. Its so bizarre not just thinking that there's something alive in there but actually feeling it too. I can't wait until the movements get strong enough for Rae to feel as well. 

Sending best wishes all around,

Gina. x


----------



## rosypie

hee hee, I think I must have been looking at the wrong month <---silly. Sunday 6th it is. Thanks for clarifying.

Yep, Jude's a real cheeky chappy now, by no stretch a baby. Especially with the haircut - everyone's been rubbing his head as it feels really nice so he's started to do it now


----------



## RachandSue

Good Afternoon Ladies,

Alison: I hate to hear you are suffering it's so s**t. 

Gina: Sorry we can't make it but we have Sue's neice and nephew that weekend and we are bogged down trying to sort some things out in the house. We hope you all have a lovely time though and we will be thinking of you all. It's great you are feeling baby I can't wait for that to happen altough as you will see below I think we have a sleepy head in me! 

Rosypie: Jude's hair is great I agree with Gina a little man's cut just what he needs!

We had our nuchal scan yesterday and everything is fine very low risk with a 1:15000 chance so we are very pleased. Our little terror decided that the scan was not the time to perform though and thought it was actually a better time to go to sleep! Even after much prodding and poking and me wiggling he/she stayed asleep!

We got a free dvd with the scan (although it was a private scan - so was it free really?  ) which is lovely!

That's it for us now until 20wks! When we can find out what we are expecting - chinese predictor thing says girl which I think too but Sue is praying for a boy! All healthy is all we want really as does everyone else I am sure but you can wish - can't you?

Love to you all and I hope you are all enjoying the afternoon sun that has finally broken through! 

Rach
xxx


----------



## snagglepat

Hi Rach and Sue,

I'm sorry you won't be able to make it. Maybe next time.  We promise to have fun for you too.

As for the gender thing at this end, my instincts said girl as soon as we conceived but now I feel completely unconvinced either way. The Chinese prediction thing says boy. Our Romany friend says girl, but then her timing was way off when she told us when we'd conceive and our neighbour is convinced it's a boy since so far my bump is very much at the front (this could equally be total lack of stomach muscle tone on my part). Using a pendulum to ask tells us it's a girl and Rae's instincts say boy. So we shall see if it's revealed at 20 weeks. We're not going to ask specifically, but if it's obvious then so be it. I can honestly say I have no real preference at the moment which is probably a good thing.  Healthy will do nicely.

And don't worry at all if you have a sleepy head for a baby. It might make for a less eventful pregnancy but you'll be so happy about it once s/he is born! 

I used to have a shaved head too *Rosypie*. I and everyone else loved to stroke it - it worked as a pretty good chat up prompt in the Manchester gay bars in my teens.  It's certainly easy maintenance too.


----------



## Mable

Oooh Oooh SO EXCITED about our weekend away in Birmingham. So glad that so many people can make it, Alison and Duff fab. Can't wait to see Jude again too (great hair - still blond??) - and his mummies. Monty will probably poke him in the eye out of sheer joy to see another boy like him.

Gina - we have found the 'Sandwell Valley Park Farm' on the internet and plan to go there in the morning on the 6th - is it worth a visit? Shall we all bring some food to share? Will be so exciting to stay in a hotel for a night, even though we either have to go to bed at the same time as Monty ie 7pm or sit and chat in the loo. Still feels dead exciting.

Rach and Sue - sounds like a great scan.

When do you start stimming Ros? I recon Alison is going to be about a week ahead of me, cos I'm downregulating for nearly 3 weeks to fit in with the scanning processes at my clinic. I am finding the injections are stinging more and more, but not one single side-effect yet. Edith is completely rubbish, she can't even look at the needle now and makes a big fuss about her legs going weak. Once again, it's a good thing I'm a nurse.

Mable


----------



## rosypie

me too, me too *mable* - it's soooo exciting. I wish we were staying in a hotel, I love hotels, any kind of hotel, even travelodges 

btw, my injections are stinging too, but it's not lasting too long after each jab. No other side effects yet, not sure when they would appear anyway. Stimming should start on 10th (if I'm textbook), but I imagine AF will delay or some such rubbish.

*Gina*, a man came up to me at the station when I was pg with Jude - he told me I'd have a boy. My mum said I'd have a boy. I had absolutely no feeling either way. I was very neat bump-wise, all in the front and that's what they say for a boy so who knows? You've got a 1 in 2 chance of being right in any case...


----------



## Tonia2

Hi guys, 
Thanks for all your thoughts and the PMs I recieved when I was feeling so pants the other week! I'm really grateful for your thoughts and concern. I'm feeling a little bit better now, largely because I've been trying to focus on other stuff - Duff, I'm with you! I get overly obsessed with ttc as well and I don't think it's been helping me lately!

So, I too have decided to take a little break for FF for a few months, as I'm not going to be having treatment anytime soon and I could do with an enforced break from thinking about it all. Like Duff, I won't be able to help myself from looking in on you all every now and then though!! So you will all be in my thoughts. Especially those gearing up for IVF soon! Good luck! 
(BTW I found EC really easy - no significant or memorable pain and I quite liked the sedation!  Don't worry too much!  Mable, you might even like experiencing being on the other end of the deal -I quite liked being a patient instead of being the nurse, for a change!!  )

My biggest news is we decided to get a puppy now, (instead of waiting indefinately); then when we went to look at them last Saturday Bron fell in love with another one as well... and the upshot is we're expecting furry little puppy twins this Monday!!  9 week old miniature schnauzers called Jemima and Jack. Can't wait. We'll be as busy as heck with them, no doubt. A good distraction! We've booked in to puppy school and everything! Heh!  It'll be good for me, I think.

Love to you all, 
Tonia (& Bron)
x

PS. I'm so sorry to miss your meet-up....!! It _is_ a great excuse for us to try and get to the UK! Hope you have a ball!!! I'll make it to one of your get-togethers one day, _I promise_!!!


----------



## Alison0702

Hey *Tonia* good to hear from you..I'll send you a reply to your email asap 

*Mable* & *Rosypie* - Are you using those sterile swabs to clean the area before injecting? I used to use them, and didnt realise you are meant to let the area dry before injection - used to sting like crazy. I labout how bad Edith is with the needles! I will hopefully be starting stimms next Friday. Have my baseline scan on Wednesday, so we'll wait and see. The amount of blood I have lost, I cant imagine downregging any more 

*Gina* - Good point from *Mable* - do you want us to bring any nibbles?

*Rach and Sue* - Glad your scan went well. You never said how your CP went? Want to hear all about it.

I'm really cheesed off today. We have been decorating and getting new carpets fitted upstairs and have been waiting for our new bed to be delivered for 8 weeks. We splashed out a bit and ordered the bed,matress and a dining table from Barker and Stonehouse. It came today and the bed frame is all cracked. I wanted everything nice this weekend, and get the enws bedding on etc etc, but they are going to have to come back in a week or so to dismantle the bed, and assemble a new one. The customer service was cr*p aswell, no apology, nothing and no discount! 

Sorry *Gina* and *Mable* I have succumbed to 2 coffees this morning. The thought of water or herbal tea made me want to  ha ha


----------



## Alison0702

Oh my god! I know this sounds like I am a right lazy layabout, but I have just been loitering around in my pj's all week with being off work (very nice pj's though, I have a large collection  ). I have just had a shower, and thought I would make an effort and get dressed, and nothing fits. My stomach is so huge, nothing will fasten    Someone on FF said I would get really bloated, but this is unbelievable. Ah well, back to the pj's


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Have a fab time at Gina's meet up, it sounds like great fun, sorry I can't join you.
L xx


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

Hehehe *Alison* - sounds like we'll be able to compare large bellies at the weekend.  Only a week to go - woo hoo! I've spent this weekend finally removing the bulk of the junk we've had lying around the conservatory and lounge from when we had the upstairs decorated a few weeks ago so we actually have a vaguely presentable space to put you all in. Now we just have to keep it presentable this week.

As for nibbles and stuff, I was planning on doing some salad stuff and bread/potatoes for a light lunch for us all. We'll make sure we've got a stash of squash/juice and a bottle of wine or two as well for those of you indulging in such things. Contributions to add to that are welcome but please don't feel it's compulsory. You're all travelling so far your presence is much more important that your grub. 

*Tonia*, when you make it over here we'll hold a gathering in your honour! It'd be so wonderful to see you both again. And thanks, thanks, thanks again for your wonderful parcel. Rae and I have been pigging out on Cherry Ripes all week and loving every minute, and the books are fab. I have one Snugglepot and Cuddlepie book from when I was a kid and my aussie rellies came over to visit but the two books you sent are new to me and they're just lovely. The wraps are amazing too - I've been showing them off to anyone who comes near. You are truly amazing. Thank you.

As for your new puppies that's fab! Welcome to Jemima and Jack! They sounds adorable. Please do post a picture or two when you get the chance. 

*Mable*, I'm afraid I've never been to Sandwell Valley Park so can't give you a personal recommendation but I do believe they've got quite a few rare breed farm animals you can wander round and have a look at as well as some traditional craft stuff going on. I imagine if Monty would be into seeing animals and the like he'd quite enjoy it.

Sorry you can't make it *JJ1*. Maybe next time?

Best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## Alison0702

I'm really excited about the weekend.   

*Gina* - We'll bring some token nibbles..and of course a little pressie for Digga!

*Mable* - Have you had _any_ symptoms yet? When do you finish the pill?

*Rach and Sue* - Sad you can't make it on Sunday 

Well, I'm still bleeding..Hope it stops for my scan on Wednesday  I have an acupuncture appointment at 5pm so I am looking forward to feeling all nice and relaxed.  I wonder if she's mind if I wore my pj's


----------



## Mable

Hi all,
Alison - I hate to admit I'm feeling good on this buserelin. None of that ovary pain and food cravings that I had on clomid and the pill. I finished the pill when I started the buserelin. I also feel really calm. Don't know if that is to do with the buserelin or just life feeling slightly clearer and easier at the moment, if you know what I mean (well, work really). I had thought that you were having a double period because you didn't have one before you started the pill. I did find the bleed after the pill made me very bloated and I had lots of cramping. I had to cancel my ballet class and everything because my stomach was so big - am fed up with the teacher shouting across the room at me to hold my tummy tight!!

See you all at the weekend,
Mable


----------



## rosypie

Ballet *mable*? Eeek, you're good. I'm very impressed. I bought a trumpet in 2004 and still haven't got around to organising lessons.

5th day of downregging today and I'm not sure about the side effects this far. I do feel pretty tired today but I'm not sure whether that is because I'm actually tired or whether that is one of the side effects. Also I have 2 throbbing fingers but again, this could easily be down to something else. My stomach feels massive but to be fair, it has done for a while and I can't tell whether it's a normal 'too many biscuits' belly or a different 'IVF related' belly. Who knows? The jabs still sting a bit and we're not using sterile wipes *Alison *. I might try an ice cube if it gets worse, but for the moment it's cope-able. Bored of this bit now. Want AF to come and to get on with the next stage...

Can't wait for the weekend!!


----------



## Mable

Oooh nurse moment - re sterile wipes, we are told (professionally) not to use those unless the person is filthy, as they can cause infection at the site of injection. Mine are still stinging, I have to push in really slowly with short pushes. I am also getting little bruises. I, like Rosypie, am a bit bored of this stage now, it seems to be going on forever. Want to get egg collection over and done with.

The best bit about ballet is waving my arms about in the air. Can't say I leave the ground at all and I do lurk at the back, whilst the majority of my classmates who are over 65 and wear leotards do lovely leaps at the front.


----------



## rosypie

Very reassuring, thanks *Mable*. Was wondering for a minute there why we had not been provided sterile wipes...

I just whacked my head on one our stoopid stairgates (don't ask me how). Hope that hasn't opened the headache floodgates. They did mention it was a side effect and my poor head is hurty now. Bed and sleep methinks.

xx


----------



## pem

Hello everyone!!!

Lovely to hear everyone upbeat!!

Well, we went for our first scan last night and saw our little bean with a lovely heartbeat, all is well, they are where they should be and the heartbeat was going pretty quick. As she was doing a abdominal scan, she had some difficulty measuring the bean, but guestimated at around 5-6mm, i am a little worried, feels like it is a little small for 6w 5or6d, this is probably down to reading too much info on the net etc!!! But it was very emotional to see that little heart beating away.

*Alison* - hope your'e feeling better on the drugs and that you do stop bleeding for your scan tomorrow!! I am a pyjama queen also, i work from home so i can be found slopping around in pj's quite regularly!!

*RosyPie and Mable* - Glad you're feeling ok on your drugs!! Impressed by the ballet Mable!!! Hope EC goes well for you both!!

*RachandSue* - your scan sounds fab, bet you keep watching that DVD!!

*Gina* - Sorry we can't make it to your meet, it would have been really lovely to meet everyone, we like RachandSue have small nephew for the weekend, hope you all have a lovely time though!! It is amazing that you can feel your little one fluttering away, time has gone so quick, can't believe how pregnant you are already!!! Won't be long before Rae can feel the flutterings!! We are al;ready having predictions from mothers etc about what sex the bean is.. i am like you, not bothered as long as they are healthy!! However, there is a lot of evidence that marathon runners produce baby girls..we shall have to wait and see!!

Hello to everybody else, hope you all have loads of fun at Gina's!!

Ema xx


----------



## Alison0702

Ballet *Mable*...very impressed! Have you got a tutu? I used to love ballet when I was little but my mam said I was like a pet elephant..put me off a bit    However I loved my tutu!

*Rosypie*..How's your head?

*Ema* my pyjama friend - I'm glad that your scan went well, I bet it was emotional. Makes it all that much more real. I havnt got a clue how big the bean should be at this stage, but I wouldnt worry too much. If there was anythng to worry about, they would have said. Internet is a great tool, but causes allsorts of worries.  Shame you can't make Gina's..

Hi to everyone!


----------



## snagglepat

Hi Ema,

Please don't worry about those early measurements. When we had our first scan at 6w5d the podlet measured 6w2d. I couldn't help myself being a bit concerned about it as everything I'd read said that it measuring smaller than its dates that early could be a sign of a problem. Well, by 12 weeks it was measuring 5 days ahead of what it should have been, so it had no problem at all catching up. The fact that you had a heartbeat is the most important thing. If it has that, there's a very, very good chance that everything is going to be just fine. 

I just had my 16 week midwife appointment. It took all of 5 minutes for her to tell me all my blood tests from last time were completely clear and find out that my blood pressure is as healthy as it's possible to be. The highlight though was my quick trip onto the couch where her student got to doppler me for the baby's heart rate. She warned me it might take a few minutes to find as the baby is likely to be moving around a lot at this stage and it's relatively early but it was there the moment she pressed the probe against my belly. First it was 138 and then 145 beats per minute. What a beautiful sound it was!

According to the old wives tale, heart rates over 140 bpm mean you're having a girl and under that mean a boy. So the podlet is being stubbornly gender neutral on that front as well. Maybe we're having a gender-queer baby...

We're meeting with Olivia, our independent midwife tonight. I think that after our 20 week scan we'll be signed off from the NHS midwives appointments and all care will move over to her. It'll be really nice to be able to do all our midwife visits at home and at times that work out so that Rae can be there too. I felt overjoyed to hear our baby's heart beat today but a little sad too as Rae wasn't there to hear it as well.  

On a fun note we've been thinking of potential names recently and beginning to make up a list of ones we like to see how they grow on us (and the baby) over the following months. We're considering telling Rae's parents that we're planning to call our child Moonbeam Pansy because they already think I'm a massive hippy that is influencing Rae in the ways of the flower-fairies and they might actually believe it for a short while. It's kind of cruel but would also be rather funny if they did fall for it.     Oh we're evil! 

I'm so looking forward to this weekend!!!! Big hugs to all.

Gina. x


----------



## Alison0702

*Gina* they'll be demanding a divorce   You're funny! My mate hired a doppler and got a bit obsessed about using it. Mind, I'd probably be the same. Shame Rae wasn't there to hear though


----------



## bagpuss1

Hi guys, 

I'm still lingering and constantly checking up on you all just have absolutely no time to post.

I am so so pleased to hear all of the positive news on here.

Just a thought, Helen was not able to come to our first heartbeat listening session so I recorded it on my mobile phone for her. I still have it now and listen to it occasionally just to remind me of mine and Edies first communication together! I does bring a smile to my face.

We are all fine, planning number two with sibling sperm, Helen now has Parental Responsibility and we are about to start the adoption process.

Take care everyone,

You are all in my thoughts even if I dont post often,

Kerry and Edie


----------



## pem

Hello there!!

Just poppin on to say thankyou to Alison and Gina (the hippy!!!) for your reassurance, I have stoppped worrying now  , Oh and Gina...definitely wind the inlaws up, take some inspiration from Frank Zappa  !!!

Ema


----------



## Alison0702

Evening everyone!

Had my scan and blood tests this morning. My lining was 7.1mm which made the nirse think that I would need to carry on downregging until next week as they like it under 5mm. However, they've just rang and the blood tests showed the oestrogen levels are low (they look for it to be under 200 and mine was 101). So, I start the stimms on Friday! The scan showed that I had 14 follicles measuring 5mm or less, but they couldn't see my left ovary for bowel gas Surprise Surprise 
Ooh I am all excited! Had a little snooze in the garden when I got back fron the hospital and have burnt my leg 

*Mable* - when's your scan?

*Ema* - I agree, I think Gina should wind them up big time. Moonbeam Pansy, what a great name!


----------



## Mable

Great news Alison! My scan is a whole week away. 

We all full of Steiner at the moment. Taking Monty to a Steiner playgroup, it is so lovely, we are thinking of joining the school there. Anyone got any experience of Steiner schools?

See those of you who can make it on Sunday!! We have a packing list on the go, think Monty's food and equipment will fill up most of the boot.
Mable


----------



## Alison0702

Awwww what a lovely picture of Monty. Can't wait to meet him...and you two of course          
I got all of my drugs today, so I think they'll be taking up most of our boot. Doesn't take much cos I think we are taking the Smart car. I can't wait now


----------



## bagpuss1

We are coming too,

See you all on Sunday, cant wait to meet you all,

Kerry, Helen and Edie


----------



## Alison0702

That's excellent Kerry, looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## rosypie

Mable, Eve knows all about Steiner (her niece is at one and her sister is on the school board or equivalent), you'll have to pick her brains on Sunday.

I can't believe there are so many of us doing IVF right now. The drugs were amazing Alison, mine arrived a couple weeks ago in a HUGE box, ginormous I tell you.

I actually forgot my injection tonight. Was a full 2 hours later than usual. Not too bothered about it since the nurse said we have a couple of hours window but I have set a daily reminder on my phone. Is forgetfulness a side effect? I did my big shop yesterday and totally forgot half of the crucial items... and my head is still sore from the bump, but no actual headaches hurrah!

i will go back to snapping at Eve now about clattering pots too loudly in the kitchen....


----------



## snagglepat

Hi all,

Your follies sound great *Alison*.  I can't imagine what it must be like to have so many drugs to get through. Actually, one day I probably will. I'm determined to donate eggs myself once we've finished having our own kids, or possibly straight after this one if my Canadian friend decides to use me as a known donor. So I'll have to pick all your brains on the experience as well when that time comes. 

As for Steiner, my nephew in Australia goes to a Steiner school and I've been quite involved with the process at the times when I've lived over there. It really is a whole life philosophy as well as an educational one. I've done quite a bit of reading on it too as I was considering training as a Steiner teacher a few years ago - I'd happily lend you a book or two *Mable*. Rae and I are planning to home-school, but I imagine we'll be doing so in a way that incorporates quite a few Steiner principles.

*Kerry*, I'm really pleased you guys are going to be able to make it on Sunday.  Yey! I'm probably now going to have a minor panic on Sunday morning as I realise how un-toddler proof our house is and attempt to remedy the situation in a single morning.  We're getting a great turn out though - six couples plus assorted children. How exciting! I do need to warn you that our house is only a piddly little two bedroom semi. I doubt we're all going to fit in the lounge at the same time but we can spill over into the conservatory and hopefully the garden if the weather is nice. Oh goodness, that's a thought! Our pond has no safety cover. Parents be warned!

Oh, and Rae has told me to specify that Moonbeam Pansy is our name of choice for a boy child. I'm not sure what our spoof name for a girl child will be but I'm tempted to start calling the podlet Moonbeam from here on in anyway.

Best wishes to all,

Gina. x


----------



## lucky2010

HI all,

Just signing in. Am sorry I can't make it on Sunday, I will think of you all whilst I'm working my mammoth shift!!!!

All is well here, eagerly awaiting scan a week on Monday (time is certainly dragging!). I can feel the baby move quite regularly now and the movements seem to get stronger by the day which is wonderful. I am huge and seem to be expanding daily.

Have a great time on Sunday.

Love Rach xxx


----------



## Mable

Gina,
Don't worry too much about toddler proofing your house - just remove anything fragile or valuable from knee height. We'll be on the floor following them about anyway. Monty has just taught himself how to climb up the stairs - we have no banister just a sheer drop. Was quite heartstopping to see him perched halfway up the stairs giggling to himself at how clever he is. Really need to install the stairgate.

I'm making a big cake to bring. 

I think I'm having side effects - I keep crying at things that I would not normally cry at. Today at Monty's swimming class was a bit over the top! Also started crying at a clients house but she was telling me about her son who she gave up for adoption so that's understandable in a way, but I don't usually feel so connected to my feelings.

Ace that Kerry and family are coming too -  
See you all sunday!
Mable


----------



## Alison0702

Thank god you're having side effects *Mable*. Was starting to think that I was just an emotional idiot!  I've gone down to 0.2mm of Buserelin now, and start the Merional tomorrow night, so hopefully I will start feeling a bit better from now YAHOO! What kind of cake are you making?

*Gina * - I was thinking about toddler friendly this morning. We are babysitting next Tuesday for our 16month old nephew, and all I can see are disasters waiting to happen. It was funny when he was here the other week. He went over the dvd's on the shelf, and took off "L word" so we had a laugh about that, then I put it back, he went back to to the dvd's and took off "tipping the velvet" Hmm seems to be a pattern forming!  
Do we know if Duff is coming on Sunday?


----------



## snagglepat

Hi *Alison*,

Last I heard *Duff* and DP were definitely planning to come. I think they too were going to book into hotel and make a weekend of it. 

Oh *Mable* - you know how to keep us girlies happy don't you? Cake!!!!  I'm sure at some point the whole 'eating for two' excuse is going to wear thin but even then I'll probably still use it when there's cake in the room.   

And don't worry too much about the over-emotional side of things either. Once you're all pg your hormones will be going into overdrive for a whole nine months without the help of drugs. I've even found myself crying at adverts on the telly.  It will be so worth all the tears in the end though.

I'm not going to be around the boards now until Sunday - I'm teaching a Natal Hypnotherapy course tomorrow and Saturday. I'm not sure if I gave out my number or not in the invite but I'm going to drop a pm to each of you that are coming with my mobile number in case any of you get lost/ have any other problems that we can help with. I can't wait to see you all on Sunday! 

Best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## Mable

Alison - am making a poppyseed and lemon madeira loaf and carrot cupcakes with cream cheese icing. Both from Nigella's domestic goddess book. Haven't made the carrot ones before but the madeira is really nice - must not eat parts of it whilst driving up to Birmingham!

So glad you are happy about my side-effects!! It's not unpleasant, just strange to be so close to my emotions and keep welling up. Not that I'm getting any sympathy at all from the wife. 

I too think Duff is coming - yay!
See you all Sunday,
Mable


----------



## rosypie

Jude will find mischief however hard you toddlerproof the house. Eve and I will be keeping a constant eye on his antics. It will be funny to see the babies all together, like kittens in a box, chaos.

Maybe a side effect for me too. I didn't take much notice of the list in case I convinced myself I had all of them, but I have noticed a definite stiffening of my fingers on my right hand. And I'm getting nervy shocks in my hand when I pick things up in a certain way. Is this an effect? I did drop the loft ladder on my fingers a few weeks ago - maybe it's something to do with that... Otherwise, I am generally grumpy - the washing machine was driving me CRAZY yesterday, it was giving off this dull throb that resonated with my very being. Noone else noticed it of course...

Very, VERY excited about the weekend. Just packing now... Love to all

x


----------



## pem

Hiyah all!!

Ooh, having read about Mables cakes, i wish i was coming now!!! They sound fantastic. A ballet dancer and a domestic goddess...i am impressed!!!!

Hope you girls have a fantastic time this weekend!!

Ema xx


----------



## Alison0702

*Ema* - Get off, that cake is mine all mine I tell you 

*Emma* - Shame your still feeling rubbish and shame you couldnt make Sunday  Hope you get better soon

Right well we are leaving now, so I wont be online again. I shall see you on Sunday


----------



## duff

cake? I'M COMING!!


----------



## evelet

ooh just logged on to get Gina's address from my PMs - really looking forward to seeing everyone on Sunday. I can't believe that the very Gina that we first came across on LiveJournal all that time ago is welcoming us into her home and she's PREGGERS  

i can definitely vouch for Ros's side effects by the way - she is being a proper grouch sometimes and then all patheticky the next minute. When she was pregnant with Jude she got VERY emotional and generally vague so I think the emotional effects of the suprecur are rather similar to those of pregnancy...

see some of you tomorrow!


----------



## snagglepat

Wow, what a fab day yesterday was! It was great to finally meet so many of you - and experience the magic of Jude, Monty and Edie in person.  Digger can now most definitely pronounced 'child-friendly', especially after Jude's explorations of canine physiology. Definitely a budding vet there I reckon. 

*Emma* - It's a real shame you couldn't make it. Digger would have loved to have another dog to socialise with and it would have been great to meet you. I really hope you feel better soon. I know several people who have tonsillitis at the moment. It must really be doing the rounds.

*Em* - hopefully next time will work out for you too. The cakes were fab. Not only is *Mable* lovely but she comes to social gatherings laden with home made yummy stuff - definitely worthy of being at the top of anyone's invitation list. But we forgot to ask her to demonstrate her ballet... Never mind - maybe next time...

*Alison & J* - glad to hear you got back OK. Digger says thank you for the treats you brought him. And I won't mention the comments that R has made about his bowels this morning after all the tid-bits and dropped crumbs yesterday. Definitely TMI!

*Eve and Rosypie* - it was great to finally get to meet you after so long. We've been following each others journeys since the very beginning so to get to meet Jude and to get to chat in person was really lovely. We'll keep you posted about how things go with the Shropshire/Welsh border move plans. Do let us know next time you're over for a visit. You'd be welcome to pop in any time, or we could meet in some nice country pub for lunch or something. 

*Mable and Edith*, Rae was really taken with Monty,and with lots of the conversations she had with you. I don't know if it was enough to get her to participate in these boards (I think she likes her 'FF widow' status a bit too much) but she's certainly going to be up for future gatherings.

*Duff and T* - great to meet you both in person too. Rae was out the room when T's golden trowel came up in conversation and when I mentioned it to her this morning she was devastated she hadn't managed to speak to her about it. She's been learning some of those skills on her horticulture course and would probably have monopolised T for a good while if she'd had her chance. Don't be surprised if you get invited to come up and visit once we've moved so she can pick T's brains about how to go about her landscaping plans. It'd give you a chance to explore that vast, barely populated area between Wolverhampton and Aberystwyth a bit more too. 

*Kerry and Helen* - it was really lovely to see you again, and to meet Edie now she's so much more grown up.  Do keep us posted on how things continue to go for you guys.

There was still quite a bit of cake, and salad, and other stuff left when everyone went home so we've been being absolute pigs. I even had cake for breakfast this morning.  We're going to visit R's parents this afternoon so if there are any left we'll take them to share. It might help to soften the blow of the whole Moonbeam Pansy thing. 

I do think the idea of getting you all to move to the Welsh borders so we can have our own little alternative community is an excellent one. I'm going to keep plugging it in the hope that at least some of you fall for its charm.

Right then, roll on the next one!

Best wishes to all,

Gina. x


----------



## duff

I had such a great time yesterday!  Thanks so much Gina and Rae for having us.  T and I were so excited to have met everybody, we were buzzing all the way home.  What a fantastic bunch you lot are.


----------



## bagpuss1

Hi Guys,

We were so excited to meet everyone too, we had such a lovely time and it was so lovely to see Jude and Edie following each other round like little puppies (even if Jude did try to ride our little girl like a donkey) I think there is a lasting friendship in the making, Monty is absolutely gorgeous too and if he was a bit older I can imagine that the three of them would have got up to some real mischief, especially with Digger along to carry supplies, a bit like Swallows and Amazons!

Thank you Gina and Rae for inviting us yesterday, we had a really lovely time, you were so patient with our mischevious toddler especially when she was sat in your fire place, jingling your glass sculpture, sticking her hand in the dogs water and lots of other things that she got up to that it is best that none of us ever know about!

Hi to everyone, you are such a lovely bunch,

Kerry, Helen and Edie.


----------



## Alison0702

*Gina and Rae* - Just want to say thanks so much for yesterday, like Duff and T, we were buzzing all the way home too! You're such a lovely couple and was FAB to meet you. and little Digger. He was a little sweetie, especially with the little ones running about. Like Rae, J is going to continue to be a FF virgin too, but now she has met a few of you, she wants regular updates. We are also up for a trip to the Balti triangle with you two (2 including moonbeam pansy/pansy moonbeam) sometime.  

*Mable* - Monty is such an absolute cutey! Great to meet you and Edith at last. Yes, your cakes were a real treat. Had far too much, but it was a special occasion  p.s have you been drinking water today

*Kerry and Helen* - Hope you got home ok. I bet Edie was shattered last night, she never stopped. There were a few hairy moments where Rae and I stopped breathing almost when she was charging about, and we both realise we need to chill out a bit more if we are going to have one too 

*Eve and Rosypie* - Lovely to meet you three. Jude is so like you Ros. Hope you got home ok. I will pm you with my email address so you can send me that stuff about changing my name. Thanks for that.

*Duff & T* - Great to meet you two eventually after all our talk about smokin pumpkins  T is a right laugh, you make a good pair! 

Had my blood test this morning, which didnt hurt this time. Did complain about the horrible flabotomist from last week, and apparantley a few people have complained about her. They have just called with my result, and it's much higher than it should be, so I have to reduce my dosage of stimms today and tomorrow and see what the blood test on Wednesday brings.

Big hugs to everyone

xxx


----------



## Mable

Next time I'll do my ballet. I had a gallop across the room with arms in air prepared and everything, it just went straight out of my head with all the pleasure of meeting you all.

It was a great day, can't wait to do it again. You were all as lovely in the flesh as you are on here.

Alison - sorry to hear about your levels. Sounds like they are keeping a close eye on you though, which is good. My clinic don't do those blood tests, which isn't a good thing.
I had completely forgotten about the water, but will drink some now!

 to all, including partners who don't post
Mable


----------



## rosypie

Fantastic to meet all those who could come on Sunday. It was really great to connect with the community proper, especially as we live away from any major concentration of LBGT...I feel my pink parent cup has been topped up. We must definitely do it again - and it's a good excuse to travel to places you never intended to... I know Eve and I would be happy to host one in future...

Back to the IVF - AF came on Friday night, meaing a Saturday Day 1. Called clinic this morning and am booked in for downreg scan on Friday. Did my Friday injection in a motorway services carpark and stopped in a layby to do my injection last night, on route back from Wales - and to change Jude who had chucked his milk everywhere and was trying to pull his soggy vest off. This IVF is so so tedious, I'm glad of any excitement I can inject into the godforesaken process. I wonder where I can do my injection tonight...


----------



## Mable

Ros - E did my injection *as I was driving * back from Gina's on Sunday. Can recommend that for upping the excitement stakes.

Clinic report from me - they got all excited about my polycystic ovary again, am officially switched off and start stimming tonight.

Also, following more conversations at the weekend about donors and sibling sperm, I am trying again to get the clinic to get in touch with Monty's donor to see if he will donate specially for us to have a sibling. We've tried this before but another try can't hurt. In the meantime, on with the carpenter...!


----------



## Alison0702

*Mable* I thought *Ros* was brave doing it in car parks...but you beat it 
Glad your ready to rumble with the stimms. Even though I'm very nervous about next weeks EC, I cant wait to get these injections over and done with. Fingers crossed you can get the donor to do a special one for you. That would be so much better than carpenter boy...but we cant be choosy can we


----------



## pem

Hi all!!

Wow, you all sound like you had a fantastic time at the weekend, i am officially envious, particularly of the much-mentioned cakes!!! *Gina* - you appear to be a fabulous hostess!!!!

Great to hear of all the IVF and injection excitement...good luck and     to all you girls for your EC....sending you all lots of        and here is a fertility dance just for you,* Mable, Alison and Rosypie*

            

Well, i officially feel like C**p, have mid morning, afternoon and evening sickness, wish i could just be sick...also i am sooooo tired it is ridiculous, i am having to have a nap in the afternoons just to get through the day....Why oh why did i wish these symptoms on myself!!!!

Love to everybody, going off now to take my fat, bloated sick self into the shower....hmm did i mention the constipation.... tmi...i know!!!

Lots of Love

Ema


----------



## Alison0702

*Ema* you're a fab dancer!!  Those fertility dances work wonders...thank you! Shame you're feeling rubbish, but hopefully those horrible symptoms won't last long.


----------



## snagglepat

Hey folks,

*Ema*, sorry you're feeling so rubbish. It seems constant nausea is pretty common. Every other pregnant woman I've spoken to has said they had the same. On a positive note it started to get easier for me from 10 weeks. It was gradual at first, maybe every other day instead of constant, and it took until about 14 weeks to disappear altogether, but disappear it did. Hopefully it'll ease for you really soon.

It's a real shame you couldn't make it to the gathering especially as you're not that far away. If you ever fancy a trip down to Brum for a mini-meet just with us then drop us a PM. 

*Mable* you adrenalin junkie you. Jabbing and driving. That really is extreme injecting behaviour.  R reckons you win hands down in the 'most dramatic injection location' stakes. And fingers crossed for you with the donor situation.

*Alison* - you're nearly there. We'll all be thinking of you at EC sending tons of positive vibes, as we will for all three of you.

Time for a fertility dance from here too I reckon, *Alison, Mable *&* Rosypie* - just for you:
                 
                 
                 
                ​
And before I go, Jude left an orange ball here on the weekend and someone also left a 'Farmyard Animals' book. *Rosypie/Eve *and whoever the book belongs to, if you PM me your postal address I'll send it out to you.

Best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## Alison0702

*Gina* the farmyard animals book is mine    Well, I thank you for your little dance too. I hope it does the trick.  

*Mable* - What doseage of stimms are you on? I am still racing ahead of where I should be so they have reduced my dosage again today. They dont seem to be worried though.

Oh my god, I am the most dramatic person at the moment every time I have my injections  The stimms injection stings like crazy, and I lie there for about 10 ins before I can let J do it, I am such a wimp. 
I had another blood test today, but this time at the Centre for life in Newcastle, so I didnt have that long journey. It's such a lovely place and the nurses are really nice. _If _ this IVF doesnt work, we will be going there next, but hopefully we wont need to.   

*PLEASE SEND LOTS OF GOOD LUCK BUBBLES MY WAY!!!!!*

Hi to everyone


----------



## irisbea

hi all glad you had a great time, will really try and make it next time 

GOOD LUCK to alison, mable and rosypie ( and anyone else ive forgotton)

DP is really having a hard time with nausea and fatique and ive got a kidney infection at the moment so am not being much use.

we did however have our first scan which was incredible, it was the heart beat sound that did it for me , i started weeping madly whilst DP is lying there all serene ( she then comes up to me later that day all wide eyed and says "I think im probably having a baby'. ) It was odd because id convinced myself a) there would be nothing there  or b) there would be twins  and i was a teeny bit disappointed it wasnt twins but as DP said i think 1 will be enough to be getting on with. Having said that, the fact that it is a singleton means that I will probably start trying in sept , we've thought long and hard about it and decided we dont want the risk of reduced success if we wait anylonger and with the baby due in dec, even if it works first time we should have more than a 6 m gap between births.

i have been ordering some babycare and parenting books:- anyone any tips?

love to all

j


----------



## pem

*Irisbea-* just a quick one. The Rough guide to Pregnancy and Birth ( i got it from ebay for £3) is fantastically funny and doesn't take itself too seriously..although has good information in!!

Glad all is going well for you!!

Will proper post at some point later, beed to pop to sainsburys for food essentials while i feel wellish!!!!

Love to everyone

Ema


----------



## Mable

Hi,
Loads of bubbles coming your way *Alison*. Fingers crossed for you. I am on 300 for stimming. It does really sting, doesn't it. It's much harder doing 2 injections, after the buserelin I'm stinging enough, to then do a whole other one is a bit much. Not long to go for you - you'll be able to tell us all about the joys of egg collection. I'm not noticing any side effects as yet, which is such a relief as I was dreading it being like Clomid.

*Irisbea* - re your request for babybook tips - I wouldn't bother too much with them. I read a load of babybooks and felt I'd wasted my time and money when faced with the reality of a baby who hadn't read the book and didn't want to sleep on schedule. I ended up putting them all away and relying on my instincts.

A couple of people requested cake recipe - it's so easy, give it a go, it's a cold, rainy day after all.
*Ingredients:* 240g butter, 200g caster sugar, grated zest and juice of 2 lemons, 2 tablespoons poppyseeds, 3 eggs, 210g self raising flour, 90g plain flour, loaf tin. Oven: 170 degrees/gas mark 3

*How to:* mix all together in this order
butter (soften in microwave is my tip) + sugar,
add lemon zest
add eggs 1 at time
add flour, then lemon juice + poppyseeds.
Put mix into loaf tin, sprinkle with caster sugar on top to get crispy top
Bake for 1 hour

(If you don't like or don't have poppyseeds, leave them out)

Happy baking!
Oops Monty's awake, must dash. Trying to train him to shout out 'Mama' when he wakes up but I'm still hearing Da Da.
Mable


----------



## Alison0702

*Mable* thank you for my bubbles..have sent lots your way too  I am going to bake that cake this week sometime. Does it matter what butter you use? Yes, 2 injections really make a difference. I am going to put the stimms in my leg or bum tonight, cos I cant bear the thought of them in my tummy again  
You said in a post that your clinic dont do the blood tests...how do they know how you are reacting to the drugs? I'm confused 
Have you had any joy with Monty's donor?

Hi *Irisbea* Hope your kidney infection clears up soon. I'm like Mable, and dont really bother with books. However, I did buy the rough guide to pregnancy from ebay (paid more than £3  ) and it's a good lighthearted book but with good stuff in it. I wouldnt be paying loads for them though.

Had a nice snooze at acupuncture this afternoon - I sharp woke up quickly as I was leaving to find two needles stuck in each ear!  I got back home and listened to my hypnotherapy cd for the first time. it was very nice and I feel very relaxed now.


----------



## snagglepat

Hi all,

*Irisbea*, I really agree with* Mable *on the baby/parenting books thing. They all have slightly different advice and so many of my clients find themselves struggling once they have a baby that has its own rules. Instinctive parenting is definitely the way to go! However, there is one book I've been reading recently that I think is fabulous. Its basically a comparison of all kinds of different birthing/baby care/child rearing traditions from cultures all around the world. Because there are so many examples of ways to do things I'm sure its going to act as a really good reference guide for me when our little one arrives - whoever they happen to be I'm sure there'll be something in there that will fit for them. It's called 'Baby Wisdom' by Deborah Jackson. I found it on sale in Waterstones for £6 and had no idea when I picked it up what a gem it was going to be. I've just ordered two of her other books but they haven't arrived yet so I can't give recommendations there yet. From their reviews they very much seem to be along the lines of giving you tools to help you trust your instincts rather than any regulated approach. If you're looking for pregnancy/birth books then my favourite authors have to be Ina May Gaskin, Sheila Kitzinger and Michel Odent. Anything by any of them will be worth the read.

That first heartbeat sound is amazing isn't it. I've heard it a couple of times now and it never gets boring, it's always quite astounding really. And sorry to hear that you're both feeling under the weather - especially when the weather is like it is today. Digger is looking forlornly out the window imagining the walk he isn't going to get until it lets up. He's in the dog-house today. He managed to get hold of my chocolates when I was out this morning so now I'm not only chocolate-less but I'm having to watch him for signs of toxic poisoning. The vet reckons he didn't have enough to do him any harm but it's still a worry. Daft beast.

And thanks for the recipe too *Mable*. 

*Alison*, I hope that things settle down stims-wise for you. You all must feel like such pin-cushions at the moment. And I bet they're taking blood from you left, right and centre aren't they *Alison*? Sending you tons of luck for it all, and bubbles, of course.  Glad the hypnotherapy was good for you. Between that and the acupuncture you going to be one seriously chilled chick!

Rae has suddenly become all clucky, literally overnight. As soon as we picked up the big box of hand-me-down newborn clothes from her sister on Monday she switched from being practical Rae to being full-on maternal Rae. It's lovely to see. She's decided she really wants to try again with her as well, which is great, and I had an email from our donor yesterday saying he was up for more donations whenever we want them. We think we'll wait until this baby is born but start pretty much straight away then. We're not assuming it'll work that quickly, but it does look as though we might also be setting ourselves up for a potential 'two kids within a year' situation as well* Irisbea*.

Best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## Alison0702

*Gina* that's great news about Rae....Not so good about naughty Digger. Greedy little thing! Hope he's ok. Ellie used to like demolishing the box, and would leave all the dinted, carpet covered chocolates all over the floor. So, you would see what you you were missing out on, rather than her enjoying them  Wait until he starts on the mice 

Ahem...I hate to tell you this, but for a change, the weather is gorgeous here in Newcastle.


----------



## lucky2010

Hi all, really sorry i missed the meet. Glad all went off well and a good time was had by all.

Bubbles sent to all who is trying!!

I was scanned by one of the docs at work yesterday, he walked past with the scanner and asked if i wanted to look at the baby.... it was beautiful!!! I can't wait to see him/her again on monday.... woo hoo.

very tired after 14hr shift and up at 6 so had better go to bed.

Rach x


----------



## starrysky

Hi everyone

Sorry we couldn't make the meet up. Sounds like a great day.  

Alison, Mable and Rosypie - GOOD LUCK!!!! Loads of baby-adam-vibes to you!!!!!!!! Will be thinking of you at EC time. Mable - are you going to the soutrh london group this month? 

Pregnant people - remember your pelvic floors!!!!!!!  Very important - I know the consequences of not doing them. Just heard I have impaired glucose tolerance following the pregnancy so will have to live as though I have type 2 diabetes so that's it for sweet things. Well worth it of course. 

Gina - did you do other work whilst being a doula, how does that work about being available? I was really thinking I may like to become one someday.  I so dread returning to my old job. I have been away from work for a year now.  All I know about being a doula is what I have seen on the tv. Do people you are a doula for expect you to have had a labour? Would love to know more.

Babydust to you all. FINGERS CROSSED!CROSSED!CROSSED!!!!!!! for these IVFs.

Love

Heather

Sorry don't post v. much. Our computer is still playning up and I have to squeeze my larger than ever body into a really tight space to use it, as well as Adam having an acute sense of when I want to do something other than be with him and reactiing accordingly.


----------



## snagglepat

Hi Heather,

Lovely to hear from you! As for doula things, pretty much every doula I know has some other source of income other than doula work. For me, it's teaching Natal Hypnotherapy classes and doing freelance graphic/web design work. You simply can't earn enough being a birth doula to not do something else unless you have a partner that earns enough to partially support you. (Which some doulas do.) No-one gets rich being a doula - it's definitely a career of passion, not pounds! Because the design work I do is freelance I can drop it at any moment and go to a client, and I work with another Natal Hypnotherapist who is willing to act as my back-up in case I have to run during a class. However, once this baby is born unless our lifestyle changes quite dramatically so I can have childcare available on tap I don't imagine I'll be doing any more births for a good long while, which is quite sad for me, but I do intend to keep doing one-to-one birth prep/antenatal classes as well as the Natal Hypnotherapy.

If you do postnatal work you can earn a bit more as that's charged by the hour and some doulas do get enough postnatal work for them to manage on that alone - but generally only after several years of experience and lots of good word of mouth recommendations. The postnatal work I'm doing at the moment is two half days a week, which is a nice little income boost but definitely not enough to pay the bills alone.

You don't have to have been through labour to be a doula. I've been doing it for several years and have never given birth (until recently I'd never been pregnant past 6 weeks) and it's never caused me any problem in terms of finding clients. People are generally much more interested in what you can offer them and the rapport you have.

Check out www.doula.org.uk for more info on the training courses you can do. I went with Nurturing Birth and it was fantastic. And if you do decide to do it then do feel free to quiz me some more. 

*RachJulie* - you lucky thing, getting a free scan on the fly.  Bet you can't wait until Monday. We're counting down the days too now.

Best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## Mable

Hi all,
Damned rain, Monty is asleep and I need to plant out my tomatoes and runner beans before the slugs get them. I suppose it's sunny in Newcastle again today, is it?!

*Heather* - hello, good to hear from you and thanks for the baby adam vibes. Yes, we are going to the next South London group, would be great to see you there, if you can make it? Sorry to hear about the type 2 diabetes - will tell Edith as she hasn't been following the drs advice about no sugar following the gestational diabetes. And I too need a new career....

*Gina* - glad to hear that Rae isn't letting what that dr said about 37 being too old to ttc put her off having another few gos. Loads of luck you both with that.

Oh, Monty is awake and I haven't finished all my personals - 
*Alison* - thinking of you every time I jab myself in the belly - have big bruise from yesterday.
*Ros* - how are you going?
Not heard from the clinic yet about the donor thing but am going next week for a scan - Alison, that is how they are monitoring me, by measuring my follies as they grow like they did on clomid. 
Sorry - he is now wailing,
Mable xx


----------



## rosypie

It'll have to be quick tonight, eve's got all her work friends round downstairs and i'm supposed to be putting jude to bed (currently one hand typing, the other holding jude and his bottle!!). Downreg has been confirmed despite my lining being 'borderline' whatever that means. So have started the menopur tonight - and it stings like all hell. Had a nightmare blood test this morning too so, all in all, not so much luck with the needles today. Hoping things will be easier tomorrow. One injection I found easy, two is just... argh

I agree on the baby book thing by the way; instinct is much more reliable - I always ask myself 'what would a cavewoman do?' and that always points us in a direction that suits our family. However, the 'rough guide' is worth a read for the laughs...there's another funny one called 'babies for beginners' (by roni jay).

Love, bubbles and dust to all xx


----------



## Alison0702

Evening all

Update from Wincey Willis (she was a famous weathergirl on Look North news) it has drizzled and rained all day here 

*Rosypie* those blooming injections sting like hell. I cant wait for that part to be over. Mind, after last nights in the bum, the stomach is a breeze. I DO NOT recommend that! Think I clenched that hard, the injection went straight into muscle...oh how I screamed 

*Heather* great to see your post. Such a shame you missed the meet on Sunday  But Mable did pass on your good wishes... 

*Mable* Hope your ok and managed to plant your tomatoes/runner beans. I do not know how you can jab yourself - nurse or no nurse  What day do you go for your scan?

*Gina* Hope you're ok 

My blood test today was a waste of time and money (not that I am paying for it!  ). They faxed through a rough idea of what my oestrogen levels were, so my consultant didnt know exactly what dosage of Merional I should be on  But, I am going for a scan Monday so that will tell more. EC will be Wednesday at the earliest. EEK!
We have 4 friends coming round for dinner tomorrow night. I really wanted to cancel but wasnt allowed! So not sure what to cook. Def something simple, and maybe on paper plates so no washing up....now I'm joking!

Have a good weekend everyone

xx


----------



## RachandSue

Good Morning Ladies,

Just a quick post to let you know that we are still around and I am still reading all your posts its just we haven't had much news. 

Alison: When is your ec do you know yet? Lost the plot really on your situation. Whenever it is we wish you all the best and baby dust.
Rosypie: Same to you darling.

We have booked our honeymoon, we are going to Crete on the 12th June. And thats all our news really other than I can't get into any of my clothes anymore!!! I am okay as long as I don't sit down - but when I do the buttons have to be released!!!  

I know this is  a quick post I promise to catch up with you all over the weekend. Have a lovely weekend to all of you shame the weather is sooo poo!!!

Love and Babydust 

Rach
xxx


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all

Good to hear that you all had a good time at the meet up, such a shame we couldnt be there, but we had 160 people to feed for the weekend, would of been much more fun to have been there I am sure, was bit of a mad weekend, absolutely knackering, with lots of random nausea  .  Hopefully we will be able to make it to the next meet.

We havent got internet at home at the mo, as laptop died again, so hopefully getting it back at some point this weekend, just had a quick browse thro posts, so much to catch up on, will have to have proper read thro soon!!!

Good luck to all of you girls that have started youre down reg and stims,                  to you all.

We havent really got any news at the mo, inbetween gps at the mo, so still havent even got booking appt with midwife yet, hopefully registration will be sorted this week, so we can get next scan booked, time going quite quickly.

Well hope you are all doing good, will catch up soon.

Love Maggie & Emma 
xx


----------



## Mable

Having said don't bother with babybooks, I was then thinking that depending on what kind of people you are, and what kind of family life you want to have, it might be useful to look into different styles of parenting to get your heads around the biggest most wonderful change that's going to happen to your lives. 

For example, if you are people who like routines, like to know what's going to happen when and to have it kind of organised, there are lots of books on the market that suggest routines and their benefits. For some babies it takes a lot of working at to get them to conform to the routines but I think it's all pretty much the same principle written out in different ways - baby needs sleep, food, activity on a rolling schedule - Gina Ford and Tracy Hogg Babywhisperer talk about routines in different ways. 

If you are not into routines and forward planning, more into letting it all happen as comes naturally to the baby, co-sleeping, etc then there are books discussing the benefits of attachment parenting - Liedloff's Continuum concept is one.

There are also websites for all these - this might be a good place to start to see what style of parenting you are going to choose. It's also not a given that both partners are going to feel the same way. I think most people do a bit of everything until they find a unique combination that suits their baby.  

Just don't use babybooks like I ended up doing (my excuse was that I was desperately in need of sleep) and ransack the books looking for a description of a baby exactly like my own and an answer to match, rather than trusting my instincts. The books seem to promise that if you follow their methods your baby will sleep through the night blah blah blah and when it doesn't work, and you are sleep deprived, it's easy to get disheartened and loose trust in that instinctive knowledge of your baby.

Oh dear, these are the ramblings of me, home alone, with my 2 injections looming...
Anyone else into this Any dream will do show - these Josephs have me in tears!
Mable
ps unsalted butter preferably, Alison, but you can use any. As long as it isn't margarine.


----------



## pem

Hi all!!

Glad to hear news from so many people!!

I am feeling a little on the 'good' side this am, so thought i would post whilst feeling well!! Can't complain though, at least i feel c**p for a good reason!!

*Gina* - Hope my ackiness eases up soon as yours did!!! Gutted that i missed the meet- up, would love to pop down to see you, it is only 40 mins away, when i feel less carsick!!!!!

*Alison* - hope your scan has gone well today and the injections are possibly getting a little less painful...if that is possible Sending you more bubbles today!!

*Mable * - hope the slugs haven't performed a vegetable massacre in your garden, i surround my vulnerable plants with crushed glass and have my veggies covered with a frame covered in 'enviromesh' ..works a treat and stops all kinds of beasties getting to my veggie collection!!!

*MagsandEmma* - Lovely to hear from you, glad all is going well, hope you get your booking in appointment sorted soon!!

*Rachand Sue* - OOh, lovely honeymoon, will you getting your bump brown We are going to Southern Ireland to celebrate our 1st wedding anniversary in July, same place we went for honeymoon, don't think i'll be sunbathing though...has a vast tendency to rain there!!

Well, i have my booking in appointment tomorrow, this pregnancy seems to get more real by the day, i get less scared and more positive with each day passing ( and a little bit fatter...   ) Will hopefully have a date for my 12 week scan soon, so we can see the Bean again!!

On a veggie growing note, have started to consume the fruits of our labour now, in the form of oriental baby spinach, mmmmmm!!!  everything else still demands a little more patience!!!!

Re- the baby book issue, has anybody tried their local library, then you have wasted no money and can try before you possibly buy

Love to everyone and a big fat fertility dacne for all those down regging and stimming!!

                        

Ema


----------



## Mable

*Alison* - good luck for EC this week!!! Any news on what day it will be?
         for lots of fat eggs.
Mable
ps am really enjoying injecting *other people * at work today!!


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

*Ema* - you're welcome here any time we're free. As soon as you're feeling better give us a yell and we can arrange something - we can compare bumps! 

*RachJulie* - how did the scan go today? Did you find out the gender of your baby?

*Mable* - hehehe - you do make me smile. Try not to be too vicious with the folk you're jabbing.  When is your scan this week? You can't be that far off EC yourself by now.

*Alison* - how are things looking on the scan front? I've been thinking of you today and have everything crossed you've got a lovely bundle of follies coming along there.

*Rach and Sue* - Crete for a honeymoon sounds lovely. I went there years ago and it was beautiful. I still have vivid memories of some of the murals at Knossos - well worth a visit of you get the chance. And if you're really getting that tight trouser feeling it's definitely worth getting yourself some maternity trousers/jeans. The relief I felt when I put on my first pair was amazing.

*Mags and Emma* - good luck with getting everything sorted with your new GP. Don't worry too much about getting the booking in appointment - they seem to be quite relaxed about when that happens and you don't really start getting regular midwife visits until 16 weeks - and then they're only monthly. Would you be able to book your 12 week scan directly with your local hospital/maternity unit?

*Rosypie* - glad to hear downregging is all sorted. Lots of lovely follie vibes to you (and to *Mable* and* Alison* too) now you're into the stimming.

Digger just ran in from the garden and dropped his dirtiest and smelliest rope toy on my foot. I'm choosing to interpret that as good follie vibes to you all from him too. 

All is well here, though I seem to have suddenly back-tracked a couple of months to the exhaustion phase again. All I've wanted to do the last few days is sleep. Spending four hours entertaining a two year old and a two month old today has worn me down completely. However, the thinkbaby weekly progress report email about my pregnancy says that the podlet is going through a growth spurt at the moment, so that might be it. (S/he is now 6 inches from crown to rump and weighs half a pound already!) I think I might head off for a nap.

Best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## lucky2010

Hi there,

Gina, yes we did find out the gender of our baby.... we're having a baby boy!!! I never for one second thought we were having a girl so this was no suprise but nice to know for sure!

The anomaly scan was amazing and so detailed, all is well and measurements perfect. After the last scan we thought it was a shame only to have still shots of our bean so decided to ask if we could film it on my mobile. We got two lovely long films and then i promptly forgot to save them.... I am suitably ****** off!!!! The scan pictures aren't that good as he is too big to fit totally on the screen now!

Good luck to everyone with ttc activity at present and good luck from our little lad!!!

Love Rach xx


----------



## starrysky

Hi everyone

Gina - thank you for all your doula info, will be looking at the websites. It's definitely something that I am very interested in, would need a complete change of lifestyle as there is no way could combine with my current job, but I think everything is up in the air for Jo and I since her employer have renaged on their childcare promise so anything is possible. 

Mable - yes I am watching Joseph, why do they always sing so much better in their final song as they are leaving? 

Rach - Congratulations, another boy!!!! What a nuisance about not saving your scan, will you be having a 3D, was a wonderful experience for us. 

Bookswise - we turned to the strict routines of Gina Ford in desperation, it worked really well for about two days and then didn't, and I hated leaving Adam to cry for any length of tme, he just seemed too little. Then we got The Baby Whisperer and I liked that one, it hepled me to understand what was going on and to fit in with Adam's routine. The other really good one I liked was the NCT Guide to Sleep as it talks about the pros and cons of lots of approached eg. co-slleeping with your baby.

Well these ECs are getting nearer - lots and lots of luck and positive feelings coming your way from us        .

Love

Heather


----------



## Alison0702

Hi everyone

Good news from the scan today. Had 30 follicles, 27 of which ranged from 27mm-15mm.  Couldn't believe it. The nurse said she wasnt surprised that I had been in pain over the last few days. Can't actually sit down properly-have to balance on one of my hips to get comfy, so the hour journey to the hospital was a bit uncomfortable.

So, egg collection is 0900 on Wednesday morning. Have to have my HCG tonight at 9pm, then no more injections Yahoo! So, it's actually real now. Hopefully there will be some lovely mature eggs in there      

Was talking to a lesbian couple in the waiting room who were there for their first scan for IUI - I thought my god, it seems a long time ago it was us.

*Gina* - think Digger was sending lucky dirty rope vibes to us. He is a fertility expert too  Hope you're all well. Make sure you get your rest 

*Mable* What day is your scan? Hope you're getting used to the injections now. 

*Rosypie* How are you getting on? 

*Ema* - I hope you start feeling better soon. I didnt realise how close you lived to Gina - bummer that you missed last weekend. Take it easy. 

*Rach* great news about your scan. Boys are way ahead of girls on this thread. Have you thought of any names?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Mable

Hi,
*Alison* - brilliant crop of follies there! Well done you! Right, fingers well and truly crossed for Wednesday, you'll be the first BFP of the group.  

I am careering towards OHSS already - have 25 follies, some quite small, some 15mm already and EC isn't until next week some time. I'm a bit confused as after a big discussion, they told me they aren't going to reduce my drugs because then the small follies won't grow, they just gave me a leaflet on OHSS and prepared me for possibly not doing the whole IVF thing, but freezing my embryos and putting them in later.  Not very happy about this, may well reduce my drugs myself just so that I don't have a mucked up cycle. I am (almost) a nurse prescriber after all. Have to say, my stomach is quite painful and big, not in a clomid twingey way but in a masses of wind in my belly kind of way. Oh lovely. Back on Thursday for another scan, that will be decision day.

Also, I've been cruising the 2ww boards frantically looking for BFPs again - *Duff*, I know it's naughty and it does make me feel worse but I can't help it. The obsession has begun.

Hello to everyone - 
Mable


----------



## Alison0702

*Mable* that doesn't sound right. Ooh, that doesn't sit comfortably with me either. Isn't it bizarre how different clinics have such different ways of dealing with IVF. 
This is the exact reason why they made me have bloods every other day. You have a mass of follies there mind!

Have you posted on the IVF board to see if anyone else has had that? Oh good luck chuck, I will be keeping my fingers/toes crossed that you can do the whole IVF thing now.


----------



## candygirl

I know I haven't posted for ages, but I wanted to reply to Mable's post about follicle numbers - I had 40 follicles in the early stages of my last cycle (!) but only 3 of them were big enough by the end and the cycle was converted to IUI.  (I'm now 24 weeks pregnant from that cycle, by the way)
They were muttering so much about OHSS given how many follicles I had that when my oestradiol levels fell they still didn't increase my drugs, which is I think why only 3 of the follicles progressed to being big enough.

I honestly wouldn't reduce the drugs yourself though - if none of your follicles grew big enough and your cycle had to be abandoned then you'd never forgive yourself.  If you're worried that they're not doing the right thing, ask to see the doctor the next time you're at the clinic. I had blood tests every day, and was able to see a doctor if I waited long enough.

Good luck with the cycle!

Candy x


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all

Struggling thro busy nightshifts at the mo, whihc are great fun!!!!   , Only one more to go, thank god, so just catching up!

Mable  -  sounds like you have a good crop there, hope all goes well with the rest of your stims, must be bit uncomfortable tho, bless you, when is your EC scheduled for?

Alison  -  Wow you have a good crop on  oard too and good sized follies, so        thoughts for wednesday morning, I hope everything goes well.

Rach & Julie  -  Fab that you have had 20wk scan and that you are having a boy, we cant wait til we get next scan to see bean again.  Hope you 3 are keeping well.

Gina  -    I phoned the local mat unit last week to see if I could book in for scan and they said I had to be referred by a GP, which is a bit of a pain!!  Bless you with the exhaustion, I can sympathise with that, hope it doesnt last too long.

Pem    -  Glad to hear all is well with you, good luck for booking in appt today, hope it all goes well!!

Rosiepie  -  Hope all is well with you and the IVF, have you started stimming yet?

We are ok, feel like I am growing by the day, going to need to get bigger work uniform soon,   , still doing IM Gestone injections whihc I appear to have developed a reaction too now, so have nice lumpy purple buttocks, and changed to thighs to give them a rest and now they look like I have walked thro nettles, wouldnt be so bad if it wasnt so itching!!!  Oh well I shouldnt moan, its doing its job and thats the main thing, only 2 more weeks to get thro, yeeaahhhhh!!!  Seems like time is going so quickly, cant beleive we are over a quarter of the way there already, its fab!!!  Well enough rambling best get back to work!!!  

Take care all & Speak soon

Maggie
xx


----------



## Mable

Hi,
Thanks Candygirl for writing about your experience - I do remember reading about it at the time and thinking how disappointing for you to have to convert to IUI but then it worked!!

DP wouldn't let me reduce my drugs last night (shouting at me "you are *not* a doctor" did the trick) so I did the full lot but am terribly bloated and uncomfortable. Only 2 days until they scan me again so hopefully I won't have too many more follies, but the ones I have will have got bigger. I don't trust my chances with IUI as the sperm isn't performing well enough to penetrate the egg and I'll need ICSI. I did see a dr yesterday, it was she who said not to reduce the drugs because otherwise the follies won't grow - I just don't trust doctors, but it does make sense based on Candygirls' experience.

*Rachjulie* - great, another boy!! Am always so excited when lesbians raise boys, we have the opportunity to raise lovely feminist men of the future.

Hi to all you pregnant girls out there - feet up and don't forget the pelvic floor exercises, as Heather said!

Mable and her big belly


----------



## rosypie

Well, fingers crossed that you'll soon have a belly that's big for all the right reasons *mable*

All's well here. Totally bored by the 2 injections scenario, especially since the menopur one involves such faffing and squirting and mixing and sucking up of potions... seems to take forever now. It's still stinging a bit but it doesn't feel too bad. Not as bad as the first time we did it. First scan is on Friday, Eve's coming with me to do all the consents and sign the sperm release form - funny to think that she has to give me permission to use it, that we jointly own it. Now I'm paranoid about running out of drugs. That menopur seems to be going down pretty fast. How many days does one typically 'stim' for? Anyone?

We'll be thinking of you tomorrow morning *Alison*, good luck with the EC


----------



## duff

Good luck gang!!!  I've been thinking about you all and sending you all my best wishes.


----------



## pem

Hi everyone!!!

*Alison* - Hope EC has gone well for you today, been thinking about you and your super crop of follies!!!

*Gina* - Will definitely sort something out re coming down to Brum, bet your bump is getting be somewhat rather lovely now, my tummy does have a bump, but it has nothing to do with being pregnant and everything to do with losing a LOT of weight to ttc, so me thinks a proper hard bump may be some time in developing under the mess that is my tummy!!!! hehehehehe!!! Sickness seems to be easing up a bit, breadsticks are keeping it at bay!!

*Duff* - Lovely to hear from you, hope you are happy, sending you all my best wishes!!!

*Maggie* - lovely lumpy purple buttocks, you poor thing, as if nightshifts wasn't bad enough, hope the itchy thighs stop soon!!!

I went for my booking in appointment yesterday, all ok, filled in some forms, not much else really, was expecting her to take my bp etc, but nothing but forms really!!!

Love to everyone and good luck to all you IVF girls!!!   

Pem!!


----------



## Alison0702

Hi lovelies

I dont know what i was worrying about    All done and dusted. Was awake the whole way through but didnt feel a thing. Had quite a bit of bleeding after but that was soon stopped by the biggest tampon in history  

Was in absolute agony after i came out of theatre, just under my boobs, and couldnt breathe very well cos it hurt too much. Thank god for painkillers

Anyway, i had 17 lovely eggs, and we've just had a call from the embryologist, and 15 of those have been injected. So, we'll find out tomorrow about fertilisation..           

gonna have another sleep so speak later

xxxxx


----------



## Mable

Oh well done, Alison!! A wonderful number of eggs, fingers crossed for the fertilization process. Am SO jealous that you've got it over and done with, good luck for the next stages, the worst is done!

Am on edge waiting for the result of my scan tomorrow - just hope they'll let me proceed with EC and finish this IVF. Belly is like a balloon - I can feel things knocking against each other and moving as I walk - wierd!

Good luck for Alison's embies    
Mable


----------



## rosypie

Brilliant news *Alison*!!! I too am jealous that you now have EC over and done with. Can't wait to hear about their progress...

Was surprised to find a big black angry looking bruise on my belly this morning. I can't bring myself to inject anywhere else so I guess I'll just have to work round it. Still worried about the Menopur... I only have enough to last until Tuesday (that's day 12). I suppose I just need to ask at the clinic tomorrow and they can fix me up with more if necessary.

Otherwise, feeling motivated today. Just stripped all the cruddy black stuff from around the bath and am about to apply a fresh lot. Jude's having fun putting screws in the trailer of his toy tractor. He even has a huge screw in the driving seat! Crazy boy.

When's your EC then *Mable*? Did they tell you today?

Love to everyone else. Rosie xx


----------



## pem

What Brilliant news *Alison* - Go Alisons Embies Go!!!!!                                                     !!!

Phew .... I'm worn out now after all that dancing!!

Pem!!


----------



## Alison0702

*WOOHOO!*

10 eggs have fertilised, and my lovely lezzer embryologist said they were beautiful ha ha. So, hopefully tomorrow they have divided nicely into 2 or 4, and they can get put in and be nice and comfortable.

I didnt get much sleep last night with the pain, and I had to get out of bed at 2.30am to come and lie on the sofa. Juliette wouldnt leave me on my own, so she brought the duvet down from the spare room and slept on the floor. She has been so supportive over the last day, and is doing everything for me. I keep saying I'm going to get one of those bells, so I can ring ring it every time I need her..You can imagine what she said 
The pain is easing off today though. Havn't eaten much either, as the painkillers/anti-biotics and the pessaries are making me sick Yak!

*Ema* I'm not surprised your tired after all that dancing...it's working though I'm telling you! 

*Rosypie* I have a massive bruises on my belly too, but there was no way I was going to jab my bum again. So what do you get done at the clinic tomorrow? When are you pencilled in for EC.

*Mable* - How did you get on today? Cant wait to find out.

*Rosypie & Mable* EC was not as bad as I thought, so try not to worry about that part


----------



## TerriWW

Hello

I just had this thread reccomended to me by alison.

Me and my partner (Julia) have one son Angus (carried by me). He is 23 months old and into everything - little monkey! I conceived him on my 8th (and final) go at Diui at MFS in aldridge.

Julia is currently trying for our second child. She has had a few issues which are now resolved (a fibroid - successful embolisation and an infection from her first go at DIUI which meant time out from trying). She has had 5 natural cycle IUIs and one FSH cycle and we have decided to move to IVF as we have had to consider the cost versus chance of success ratio etc and think this is best for us. She also has a bit of a short luteal phase so we just thought we go ivf and hope that does the trick. She is due to start down regulating in the next couple of weeks.

There, that's a brief summary of what we're up to. Julia is a teacher and I'm an analyst/programmer and hopefully we'll post on here from time to time.

I look forward to reading what everyone else is up to.

Terri


----------



## Alison0702

Hey Terri and welcome!

Glad you posted...You'll get loads of help and support on here, everyone is lovely  

Glad to hear you were successful with IUI. I had 7 failed attempts at IUI and decided IVF was the way forward! 
I dont blame you for moving to IVF with Julie next. Even though loads of people concieve with IUI, the cost when you're paying privately is ridiculous, with a low success rate too. Keep my fingers crossed that it all works out first time      

p.s. Angus is a cute name!


----------



## TerriWW

thanks Alison

Yes you're right about the cost - kind of forces you into ivf. The time I conceived I was definitely on the last iui and changing to ivf next - I had 3 follicles - full size mature and I had to talk the nurse into going ahead with the iui! (worried about multiples). Thank goodness I did - i think I might still be lying on the table refusing to move if she's said no!

I see you're well on your way with the ivf - 10 fertilised eggs - fantastic!

Fingers crossed for you.

Glad you like the name Angus - we do


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

Oh wow, wow, wow *Alison* - what fantastic eggs you must have! 10 embies!!!!! Wow! Come on embie babies, grow, grow, grow! Oh I'm all flustered on your behalf now. Think I'll do a bit of a combined embie dividing for you and follie growing for *Mable* and *Rosypie* dance to get it out my system.

           
     Grow! Grow! Grow!       
          ​
And *Juliette* sounds like she's being an absolute star. She gets extra super good girlfriend points for being so lovely. She does know that she's going to have to keep it up for the next nine months doesn't she? You can't be over-exerting yourself while pregnant you know...  Could she give Rae some lessons? The only time I've really needed her to attend to my pregnancy cravings was once - a bag of salt and vinegar crisps was all I needed. I ended up having to walk down to the off licence at the end of the road and get them myself because I couldn't possibly be having a craving before 25 weeks. Boy will she get it when its her turn! 

Welcome *Terri & Julia*! And good luck with your IVF - you're in good company here at the moment.  Where are you based? We're in Quinton, Birmingham. I just wondered how close you were to us given you used MFS.

Ouch *Rosypie* - that bruising sounds nasty. Good luck with the DIY!

How are things going for you *Mable*?

It seemed to strike me that little bit harder today that we really are now nearly half way through something we were beginning to believe was never going to happen. I was interviewed by a local paper this morning (they're doing a Natal Hypnotherapy feature) and they were so excited that I was pregnant as well as working with pregnant women - especially when I told them I'd used hypnotherapy to help me conceive. It was really nice, in a strange kind of way.

Sending best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## Mable

Not good news from me I'm afraid - they counted *80* follicles at around 18-25mm and stopped counting! They wouldn't let me go ahead, risk of OHSS too great, so am downregulating from tonight for 2 weeks and stimming again on half the dose of Menopur. I have a high chance of overresponding again and still being at risk of OHSS but less risk apparently.

*Alison* - great news about your embies!! And well done for getting this far - from where I am, it's a real achievement.

Hello to everyone else - am off to do a search on why I would overrespond in such a dramatic way, when I have no other problems I know of. Can anyone shed any light??

Hi to *Terri * - welcome to the IVF club.
Ros - how's it going?
Mable


----------



## Alison0702

Oh no *Mable* I am so sorry. I cant believe you have to start again, you must be so dis-heartened. Can you make them look after you a bit more this time and monitor you more by blood tests/scans etc. They said I was over-responding because of my pcos, but you dont have that. Why dont you ask a nurse on this site, they might be able to shed some light on it.

I thought my hospital were being way too cautious with all the blod tests, but I would rather have that as they reduced my dosage accordingly twice.

Hope you're ok and sending you big hugs


----------



## rosypie

Goodness *Mable*, I'm sorry to hear such crappy news from your end. 80 follicles is just ridiculous, what are your ovaries playing at? Try to keep up the positivity though, it's good that they can turn it around like that; have you stimming again in a couple of weeks. Rather than having to abandon completely. Be thinking of you.

Welcome *Terri*, you must let us know how it all goes.

Tomorrow is the first scan (day 8.) after stimming started *Alison*: so I guess it will comprise follicle counting/measuring, blood tests etc., signing consent forms too. I have no pencilled date for EC. My protocol says I have a scan on day 8 followed by continued stimming and monitoring for 'a number of days' which is hugely unhelpful when it comes to second guessing when EC will be... I'll sure I'll be clearer tomorrow. I've started to have some discomfort in my belly too so something is definitely happening. Presumably my ovaries working hard (but not too hard) to make some lovely things for me.

On the subject of DIY *Gina* - I HATE IT. That bathroom sealant is sticky as anything and gets everywhere and you can never get it smooth. Looks a bit messy but at least it's white and bright.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mable  so sorry to hear about your 80 follies, I do hope that you are ok. Well you certainly respond!!!

Alison-  for your 2WW

Hi to everyone and hope that you are all ok, it is so good to see so many 's and babies ticking along!!

L x


----------



## Alison0702

Well, that's 2 perfect little embryos tucked in nice and safe  We were allowed to take a photo of them on the screen. The whole process was amazing and can't believe they are in there now  I also have 6 frozen too, which is something I didnt expect.

I test on 3rd June, so it's actually a 16 day wait, which I am sure will drag like crazy. So, as Tonia says, I am officially PUPO until then.

I have got horrendous wind (mainly trapped) from the cyclogest, so that's going to be pleasant when that blows      

*Mable* - How are you today 

*Rosypie* - How did the scan go today? Any clearer when egg collection will be?

*JJ1 * Nice to hear from you....Hope you are ok 

*Gina* - Tell Rae she should be ashamed of herself sending you out for your crisps in your condidtion  
I didnt tell Juliette that just in case she starts thinking she's a hard nut!  I think my cravings will start tomorrow, so she'd better be ready  Hope you are ok, and podlet is coming along nicely. 

Hi to everyone else
x


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all

Mable  -  Sorry to hear that you are back on the down reg road, but hopefully with reduced dose things will go better, you must of felt very uncomfy hun with over 80 follies, I can imagine it, bless you, hope you are feeling ok.

Alison  -  Glad to hear that you have 2 lovely little embies getting tucked up and settled in, good to see you are pupo.  I can sympathsize with the wind from the cyclogest which I used first cycle, it was horrific,   , well I hope that the next 16 days dont drive you too mad, are you having time off work?

Rosiepie  -  Hope the scan went well today and there is lots of lovely follies growing in there, have they given you any idea of when you will be having ec?

Gina  -  Bless you having to go and get your own crisps, I have been living on pod peas and strawberries this last week, so good that its healthy things I am wanting, however peas have been difficult to find on occassions, it took 4 supermarkets the other night and still didnt find any, but emma has been fab looking after me and of course finding the peas,   .

Well I went to have my new patient appt at my new drs surgery today, the nurse which I saw was lovely and she had did my appt 4yrs ago too when I was there before, I spoke with her about the IVF and everything and said that I was concerned that I couldnt make a booking appt til after I had seen the dr which would be when we are 12.5wks.  So she said didnt need to see dr first and that there was a midwife service there, so have got my booking appt for tues, so that was a result, so hopefully can get a date for scan too, so now have my antenatal notes to fill in before appt.  Cant believe we are 12wks this monday, its so exciting and seems to be going quite quick!!

Anyway enough waffling for now, hope you are all doing well!

Speak soon

Maggie xx


----------



## snagglepat

Hi All,

*Mable*, I am so, so sorry that you've had to stop this cycle. It must be really tough. At least they're going to let you jump back on the wagon again soon, but even so, the extra delay must feel pretty rotten. Big hugs to you, Edith and Monty. 

*Maggie* - great news about the booking appointment, They're not very exciting though. I have my second one next Tuesday so we'll be form filling together. My first was my NHS one, this one is with our independent midwife.

*Alison*, I'm so pleased that you and Juliette have got to this sage and you've got a lovely bundle of frosties as well. I don't expect you to be needing them for at least a year though... Got everything crossed for you.

How was your scan *Rosypie*? What's the story on your insides?

Sending big hugs to all,

Gina. x


----------



## Mable

Hi,
Congrats Alison on your lovely embies - fingers crossed for you for the 2ww.  

Am feeling fedup and very sore, my stomach seems to be growing and I was noticeably waddling today. Yuck. Is a massive cock-up (and waste of eggs). It's not so much the delay, them letting me overrespond to such a dramatic degree has reinforced my mistrust in doctors and my clinic - why didn't they cut my drugs after I was clearly overresponding at the first scan?? Oh well.

Oh, also, I think Monty's first word is going to be cock! My mother will be delighted!
 to all,
Mable


----------



## rosypie

I'm sorry you're feeling so fedup about all this *mable*. You're right, it is crappy of them to let it go as far as it did, especially as they'd seen early signs. Maybe you can make a case for some closer monitoring when you start stimming again. One of the most frustrating things about IVF (and ttc in general) is the constant WAITING. waiting to get ato appointments, waiting for iui's to work or not work,waiting for day 1 of your cycle, waiting for results then the 2 weeks of waiting..... Now, you are just having to wait even more... love to you both (and Monty too - Jude likes to shout DOG! as loud as he can, which is fine. but, sometimes it sounds like cock instead which is not fine, particularly when you are at mass in a packed out church...)

Scan went well this morning. I have 3 follicles in each ovary, can't remember the exact measurements but they were in the mid to high teens. I'm back tomorrow for a second scan with EC pencilled for early next week. I asked the doctor *exactly* how they got the eggs out and he showed me a detailed diagram. I mean, I knew they went in up but after that I wasn't sure of the direction they took...unfortunately it's all too clear to me now, a horrible mental image - hopefully they can sedate it the hell out of me on the actual day.

Good luck *Alison* - we'll be thinking of you

(by the way, Ros started this post but she's SO tired Eve is finishing it off )


----------



## rosypie

Oooo, 2 posts in a row - how exciting!

News from the scan this morning. I have to do my normal injections today then tomorrow I'll be taking the pregnyl for EC on Tuesday. There are only 2 follicles that have progressed since yesterday and now meet their threshold for 'readiness'. I have one playing catch up so there's a possible third but they couldn't guarantee it and they couldn't leave me any longer given my blood results. I know they are only back-covering but it all felt very negative - they were keen to make me aware that they could only guarantee 2 eggs. I might actually only get 2 eggs on Tuesday... trying to stay positive though.


----------



## Alison0702

*Mable* I'm not surprised you have little faith in your doctors. Have you asked them why they let you carry on with the drugs? I've been thinking of you a lot over the last few days, and keeping everything crossed that the next time works perfectly for you.     
p.s. I laughed my head off about Monty's first word        

*Rosypie* Stay positive you! Your body can work wonders in just a few days, so you never know what Tuesday will bring. And just because you have a small amount of eggs, doesnt mean anything. Will be thinking of you Tuesday 

*Maggie* This wind is driving me bonkers! Last night was terrible, I could hardly walk with the pain in my stomach and back. It doesnt help that I've hardly eaten anything since Tuesday. I was worried for a while that it was the start of OHSS, but after lots of tonic water/walking about/rubbing my back etc, it seems to have calmed down. I've also been eating a bit better today so hopefully it will disappear - hope you are doing well

*Gina* Thanks for your advice last night, it worked wonders. 

Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## starfish3

Hello to all from New Zealand! 

Any other kiwi lesbians out there? Just join the forum and feeling more positive after seeing the list of bubbas arrived and bubbas expected! My partner Ro & I are awaiting our first FET from donor egg/donor sperm ( thank you so much dear friends) 29 May after BFN from fresh ET April 07. I am 44 now, early menopause, DI miscarriage Jan 06 at 7 wks. But we have 7 Grade A embryos so here's hoping....... 

Keen tohear fro other kiwi's or others using combines donor eggs & sperm.

Good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## Alison0702

Hi *Starfish*...welcome to the thread. Most of us from this board are from UK apart from our lovely Tonia from Tasmania.

Sorry to hear about your BFN, but hopefully the FET will be the one that gives you what you're dreaming of


----------



## Mable

Hi,
Just wanted to send postive thoughts to Alison   . The wind thing sounds lovely!!

Ros - god we are on opposite ends of the spectrum aren't we! Can't recommend being in my state though, as it didn't get me to egg collection and I'm feeling very ill. On a hopeful note, I do remember that Tamsin only had a few eggs collected but she had 2 embryos put in and got pregnant, so all is not at all lost. It's all about egg quality, not quantity. I suppose it would be safer to have more, but all is not lost.

Monty is now putting his little cold hands down the back of my pants.

I'm feeling so ill, constant horrid pain in my right ovary region spreading down my leg and across my back, being sick, stomach huge. I can't have OHSS as I didn't do the trigger injection, so it must just be ever expanding follicles - nobody at the clinic at the weekend when you need them. I wonder how long it will take them to frizzle up and die. Have spend the entire miserable weekend on the sofa, or rocking like a labouring woman in front of the toilet.

I'm thinking about not carrying on with this cycle, just feel so awful, can almost not bear to stim again, let alone do egg collection. Is so hard with Monty to look after as well, there is no time to be so ill and I am horrified at how my body has reacted to these drugs. And I haven't even got to the hard bit yet.

Have been fantasising all day about retraining as a plumber, so I can wear cute dungarees, hair in plaits, have a nice waistbelt for my tools and a little van. 
Good luck all - sorry for me-post, am thinking of you all.
Mable
ps welcome to Starfish - hope I haven't put you off IVF. My DP did it with no problems what so ever (the cow!)


----------



## *Kim*

Hi Mable

You can have OHSS before the trigger injection. I was on the verge of it on my first cycle. You should get help as soon as you can and mean time drink plenty. Please dont leave it as this can be very serious. Does your clinic not have an emergency number? if not you need to go to hospital. I dont mean to scare you but you mustnt leave it.

Love Kimx x x


----------



## Mable

Oh thanks Kim! I had no idea you can develop OHSS before the hCG - my clinic information says 'it *never* develops before hCG'. I've just rung the emergency clinic number which took me through to an SHO in Obs and Gynae at Kings who said that it could be OHSS (it is rare, but can happen). From my symptoms, I'm ok to stay at home for now. phew!

I'll obviously be contacting the clinic in the morning. Good thing you were reading this board!!
Thanks again,
Mable


----------



## *Kim*

Your welcome Mabel it was one of our mods who highlighted your post as she was worried about you. Hope your sorted out soon it must be so painful.
Let us know how you get on tomorrow.

Love Kimx  xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mabel I do hope that you are ok thinking of you hun. 
L xx


----------



## blueytoo

Mable - keep drinking loads and loads of water hun - as much as you can. You can definitely get OHSS before trigger!

Thinking of you

Claire xx


----------



## rosypie

We really are at opposite ends *Mable*. I hope you feel much better soon. Are you going to proceed with the stimming again? It is so frustrating. You are disappointed with your 80 follicles and me with my 2.

Have been scouring the boards for 2-follicle comrades. No help, half are disappointing, half successful. Spoke to the clinic again yesterday and they reiterated their low hopes. Did my Pregnyl anyway last night - read the leaflet and saw that it said not recommended unless 3 follicles present of >18mm... the wait until tomorrow morning is killing me. The clinic make you ring them all the time too. I suppose it's a good policy, rather than giving you all the information at once: so you ring them the day of trigger, then you ring them the next day to confirm theatre times etc... it just means that I have a constant influx of negativity... it's my FSH levels I know it. But, can't remember what they were, just that they said they were too high to qualify for egg share. I never expected to respond amazingly - just never expected to respond this crap.

Just want tomorrow to be over so I know for sure and can start worrying about the next step.

Sorry for the 'woe is me'...

love to all xx


----------



## starfish3

Hey Mable

Thanks for the wee message. Sorry to hear you are feeling so yuk at the moment - just remember only way is up!!!! Must be hard feeling blah with a wee one to chase after..... but then agian hard work with my 12 & 14 year olds too but atleast they can understand what the tears and tantrums are all about...

Take care
Starfish 3


----------



## Alison0702

*Mable* Have you called your clinic yet? I cannot understand why they havn't been taking better care of you. When I told my consultant someone I knew had 80+ follicles he nearly fell over. It's not normal, and they should be looking after you better than this. I'm not surprised you dont feel like carrying on with this at the moment. Do you have anyone that can help you with Monty?
Thinking of you loads 

*Ros* Hope that all ok to go ahead with tomorrows EC. Will be keeping everything crossed for you      

Hi to everyone
xx


----------



## pem

Hi all!!

*Mable* - So sorry to hear you're having such a crappy time, hope you're doing better today and that your clinic are looking after you better than they have been, thinking of you...xxx

*Rosypie*- Hope that all works out for you tomorrow for EC, thinking of you too and sending you lots of   ..Oh and my silicon around the bath is a mess too, it is THE diy job guaranteed to make you lose your temper!!!

*Starfish*- Welcome to the thread, wishing you luck with your frosties!!!

*Alison* - Yey, two embies snuggling in tight and lots of frosties... sending you lots of    for your 2ww!!!
Hope your wind has calmed down somewhat....must be lovely for Juliette..   .hehe!!! She is treating you very well, take advantage of it while you can!!!

*Gina* - It's so lovely to hear you so happy and pregnant, nearly half way there, will you finding out the sex at the twenty week scan No cravings till 25 weeks....!!!! You should demand a pubsize box of salt and vinegar hand fed to you while you relax!!!! Mind you, i have been craving crisps all my life so i don't think i'll convince D of any craving!!!

*Maggie* - 12 weeks today!!!!! glad you're appointment went well and that you are getting a scan earlier than you thought!!

Not much to report from me, sickness getting much better, energy still at an all time low most of the time!! Still a worry-werret, can't wait for next scan!!! Am convinced i can feel the begginings of a bump under my fat belly...don't know if that is possible!!!

Love to everybody...thinking of you *Mable*..hope you are ok..

Ema xxx


----------



## Mable

Hi,
Feeling slightly better today - the dull ache is back rather than the agony down my right side. *Thanks for all your concern* . I do have OHSS! Thankfully I'm not in hospital, the clinic are now telephoning me twice a day to see how I am. Not that that's much help, I still can't get a straight answer out of them about the 80+ follicles or why this has happened to me and I don't feel at all safe to stim under their care again. But as I am kind of dangling on buserelin mid IVF I don't have too many options. They don't do blood tests or daily scans, they just keep warning me that I might overstimulate on half the dose. Don't know what more I can do to make it safe, it's not my field!

*Alison* - my clinic didn't discourage me from going for EC with the 80 follies, they have done it before, even when a woman had 100+ follies, and she didn't get OHSS. They left it completely up to me to choose - it's a bit frightening that I could have chosen to go ahead. One woman has died of OHSS at my clinic. Anyway - hope you are keeping well and not going too mad on the 2ww. It's next week that will be the tough one, huh.

The information sheet the clinic gave me on OHSS is completely misleading and could be dangerous. I was rocking on hands and knees in pain reading the line that says 'OHSS never starts before the hCG injection' thinking I was just having an awful tummy bug type thing.

Ros - so sorry about your 2 follicles, fingers *very* crossed for you. It's horrible having doom and gloom news from the clinic whenever you make contact. Hard to keep positive, huh.

We are so lucky to have 2 wombs in our household, so I may let the other womb do the IVF - she did it with no problems last time.

Hi to everyone else - nice to hear from you again Feistyblue. 
Good luck Ros&Eve      
Mable


----------



## *Kim*

Hi Mable

Glad to read your feeling better. The treatment you have had seems awful. I went to Barts in London and once you start stimming you have scans every other day to keep an eye on follie growth. I dont blame you for not feeling safe to go back again.
With my last cycle i had mild OHSS and was kept in hospital for 3 days while they monitered what i drank and what i peed. It seems awful they arent doing more for you.
Really hope you are feeling much better soon.

love kImx x x


----------



## lucky2010

*Mable*, Sorry you've been so ill. thinking of you x

*Alison,* Fingers tightly crossed for you on this 2ww x

*Ros,* Thinking of you for your EC tomorrow x

Hi to everyone else, love Rach xxxxx


----------



## LouisandPhoebe

Hello everyone

Sorry we have not been on here for a long time but i just wanted to share our fantastic news with you.  After a 38 hour labour with no drugs Lee gave birth to a beautiful 9 4oz little girl.  We are calling her pickle still but we have narrowed our name choice down to Ruby Grace or Ruby Mae ( thought we were having a Jake Samuel !!!)  Louis adores his new sister and keeps wanting to help with nappies, baths etc.  

Hope everyone is ok sorry for lack of personals i promise to at the end of the week.  

Lots of love

Charlie, Lee, Louis and Ruby
xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh wow congratulations and a fab name- hope you are all doing well

  Welcome to the world Ruby


----------



## pem

Congratulations, Ruby is such a lovely name!!!!
  
     

Hope you three girls are doing well!!!

Ema!!


----------



## Alison0702

*Congratulations on the birth of Ruby!!!!!!!!*

   

What great news, and lovely name. I bet Louis is excited! Well done!

Mable hope you're ok and that you're starting to feel a bit better.

My wind has eased loads and I feel fine now apart from a few twinges when I sit down.

I had some bad news yesterday. My auntie died yesterday morning after a year and a half of cancer. She was diagnosed on Boxing day 2005, and had a huge op on her liver to get rid of the cancer. She was ill constantly afterwards, and then last Christmas was told it had come back and had spread.  
I didnt know there was no hope at all, as my uncle didnt really talk about it, so it was a real shock yesterday. I'm really numb and dont actually believe it's happened. She's been in and out of hospital for so long now and this time was the last, and I cant quite get my head around it. She was only 47 
So, the funeral should be this week sometime i think. Dreading it. 

They do say than when one life ends, another begins, so I am hoping and praying my little embies stick for her      

Right, now I've cheered you all up, I'm off 

Loads of  and


----------



## lucky2010

*Charlie and Lee*, Huge congratulations on the birth of Ruby!! 38hrs with no drugs.... wow!!!!

*Alison*, I'm so sorry about your aunt, must've been such a shock. Thinking of you.

Rach x


----------



## duff

*Alison * - I'm so sorry to hear about your Auntie. 
*Mable* - Thinking of you, I hope you're ok and can take it easy. 
*Ros* - I hope the EC has gone/goes well 

Congratulations on the birth of Ruby, Charlie and Lee!


----------



## Marielou

Just had to pop in and congratulate Lee and Charlie on the arrival of their little pickle, Ruby!  Well done! 


Mable - I'm so glad you've gotten some help, although I'm not impressed with your clinic's care! I had OHSS with 45+ follies on my first IVF, and had symptoms before the tirgger injection.  My clinic's lax attitude was why I changed clinics in the end    Hope you're feeling better soon  

Marie xxx


----------



## snagglepat

Oh goodness.

*Mable*, I'm really concerned on your behalf - about your health primarily, but also about the way your clinic have pretty much neglected you until things got this bad. Try not to worry about stimming dosages yet - get through this first. Is there any flexibility from your clinic on how closely they'd be willing to monitor you next time now they know you're such a big responder? It would be such a shame for you to lose the opportunity of creating your next child just because they're being so slack in their monitoring. I'm really angry at them on your behalf. It's just not good enough!

*Alison*, I'm so sorry to hear about your Aunt. My deepest sympathies to you and your family. I do believe it's true what they say about death and birth being so closely linked. We conceived the first cycle we tried after Rae's Nan died and I've wondered several times about whether there's some deep, unfathomable link there. Big  to you.

*Charlie and Lee*, many, many congratulations on the birth of Ruby. Both second names are beautiful, as is Ruby. It's great to hear how happy Louis is about his sister too. You must all be over the moon - and even more congratulations to *Lee* for managing to labour so well without drugs. Good on her. 

*Ros*, how was EC? Sending huge positive vibes to you today for it.

All is well here, apart from the fact that all three of my clients that had nicely spaced due dates over a 6 week period are looking like they're about to give birth imminently. One is nearly 42 weeks, one is 38 and a bit and another is 36. I have a back-up for one of them, but I'm just hoping they manage to spread themselves apart enough for me to attend them all! No stress here then.  As for the bump, the podlet really is turning into a wriggler. This morning in bed I'm sure s/he was pushing his/her bottom/head/something against me hard enough to almost escape out the right side of my tummy. I do love feeling the wriggles though, even though at the moment I have to be lying down for them to be really noticeable.

Best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## Alison0702

Thanks ladies 

*Emma* - Yay you have a new man! Tell us more....

*Ros* - Cant wait to hear how today went...Thoughts for great quality eggs   

*Gina* I remember thinking about Rae's nan at the time you found out you were pregnant. I believe in all that stuff, so hopefully these little blighters stay where they are  I'm on day 5 now so implantation should be happening about nowish Eek!

Hey *Duff,* how you doing matey...  Hi to T

*Rach* Nice to hear from you. Love the new scan photo, it's so clear. Have you thought of any names yet?


----------



## lucky2010

*Alison*, He has a middle name so far which happens to be the name of my grandad, my brother and our donor... James. He has had a few trial first names but don;t think we'll really know till he's born.

I'm just trying to book a weekend away for julies birthday in August, I'll be 34wks pg by thn. I've been looking at uber luxurious places and trying to work out in my head if a) I should be saving money when we have a baby on the way or b) I should splash out big time as it'll be our last weekend with 'just us' for a long while!!!

Rach


----------



## evelet

@RachJulie- definitely definitely splash out on that weekend away! once you have bought all the kit babies aren't that expensive (especially if you breastfeed). you need to have  a lovely memory to look back on when you are exhausted! Ros and I had an ace driving around holiday in California/Nevada. We have looked back on it fondly many times (usually whispering because he's finally fallen asleep in our bed again  )

eggs....we got FOUR! we are obviously really really nervous that none of them fertilise but we're so glad there were four in the end. i think we were both really expecting no more than two and I had a real fear there'd only be one. we'll know tomorrow if they are any good.....

@alison -sorry about your aunt. i hope the funeral etc goes as well as can be expected.


----------



## Alison0702

*Eve & Ros* - Well done on your 4 eggs! I know that horrible nervous feeling. How was Ros after the EC? I'm hoping the call today gives you great news and that you can get your 2 embies in there tomorrow.    

*Rach* - I would definetely book that weekend away! You deserve it. What date is the baby due?

Well J has decided I have "a look" ... She said it reminds her of the look I get when I've guzzled a bottle of wine then pretend I'm sober    
I think she thinks this is going to work, but won't say it out loud. I hope this hasn't triggered my "ww obsession, cos I've been really good up till now 

 to everyone else
xxx


----------



## Mable

Ooh Ooh Good luck *Alison*! I know that 'look' - E had it when she was pregnant - although I don't want to encourage you to interpret every symptom as you are on lots of drugs which can be misleading. Really hope you are though, all 3 of us are rooting for you at the moment. (sorry to hear about your aunt)

4 eggs is great, *Eve*! I'm sure Tamsin got pregnant with that amount. How is Ros feeling and were you there watching? Do tell all - am so anxious about EC although it seems a very long way off for me at the moment. Good luck for the embie call today.

Am feeling loads better  - I'm out of E's pregnancy tops (an ironic moment, that) and back into my jeans, tummy has gone down loads and I feel kind of normal again. Have had long chats with the dr at my clinic who has been phoning me twice a day to check on my symptoms and I think I understand what happened, why they didn't cut my drugs and let me develop 80 follies - I do also think my body is very extreme in reacting like this, which took us all by surprise. I feel _kind of _ reassured to stim with them again on half the dose and E and I have a safety plan to pull out if I start overstimulating after the day 6 stimming scan. So we have a plan, and things feel a little better.

*RachJulie* - you must splash out and get away before baby comes. You honestly won't feel like doing it for so long and when you do again it will be all focused on baby baby baby and never just the 2 of you again. It's great, but it's not the same and as Eve says, the memories are just great to relive.

Well folks, it's just great to be out of my OHSS hell and back to good old Mable again. Thanks for all your support.
   to my IVF pals, hi to all,
Mable


----------



## TerriWW

Hi Gina

I don't get to post here everyday so bit of a delay in replying but...

We live in nottingham but went to MFS as we knew friends of friends who'd been there and also because they were so friendly on the phone when we spoke to them. And we've been happy there.

Which clinic are you at?

Julia had a 'check up' scan yesterday and all is well so she starts down regulating on sunday - hurray! It seems ages since we actually were trying to conceive as her last IUI was january. Just hoping it all goes to plan.

Alison - 2 embryos transfered and 6 frozen sounds fantastic - fingers crossed for you. I'd be over the moon if we got results like than


----------



## rosypie

News from the clinic - all 4 eggs fertilised!!!! Obviously need to speak tomorrow to find out which ones are dividing/surviving but they said to plan for ET on Friday. What a rollercoaster...

So glad to hear you're feeling better *Mable*. When do you start the stimming again?

Good luck with the upcoming cycle *Terri.* Let us know how it goes.

hi to everyone else - good to see you on here again *Duff*: it's been a while

xx

p.s. definitely take a trip while you can *rach*. It will be the last one of its kind forever...


----------



## evelet

can't believe all 4 fertilised. now i'm worrying about if they are good enought to go ahead with ET on Friday. My nerves are absolutely shot to pieces and I can't concentrate on work at all. I have files literally piling up all over the place.....


----------



## Alison0702

*Eve and Ros* I know exactly what that feeling's like. When you call tomorrow you'll prob stop breathing    So, hopefully ET Friday. Fingers crossed   

*Mable* Yay! You're feeling better, I'm rally pleased. You've had a right crappy time and I am glad it's nearly over. Are you stll d/r? I'm also pleased that your clinic are taking an interest in your well being. I know I keep going on about it but they had better keep that up or else 
Oh, E had "the look" aswell. I've just rang her to tell her!  I dont have nay dodgy symptoms apaprt from sensitive nips but I am _really_ going to try not to think anything about anything until test day.


----------



## rosypie

Yay! My 4 eggs are now 4 grade one embryos; transfer is tomorrow...still feeling tired and irritable after EC but excited now. No horrid wind like you Alison.

Nothing else to report, the board's been quiet since yesterday. Hope everyone else is doing ok.

xx


----------



## Alison0702

Fabulous news! Bet that's put your mind at rest now. Ooooooh loads of luck for this 2ww chuck. ET is nothing, doesnt hurt at all. Not sure what I told you now, but we could see the embryos on the tele screen next to where I was lying, and Ju took pics of them. Totally amazing!    Glad you havn't had a "windy" reaction to the cyclogest.  

It has gone quiet on here hasn't it!


----------



## Marielou

Evelet and rosypie - just had to post to say: I got 4 eggs with my last IVF, all 4 fertilised, all 4 were grade one's - my little boy is now 7 months old!  All the very best     

Marie xxx


----------



## rosypie

oh poo *alison*: I haven't even started the cyclogest yet. The first lot is tonight. So, I might not have avoided the wind at all... will let you know if any, erm, thing transpires...


----------



## pem

Hi all,

Found out today we had a missed m/c at 7 weeks. Absolutely heartbroken, have to have a little op tomorrow.

Love and Luck to everyone.

Ema


----------



## Alison0702

*Ema*, I cant say how sorry I am for you. Have sent you a pm.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ema-  I'm so sorry to hear the sad news, thinking of you both.  I hope that ERPC/D&C is uneventful.  Life is so cruel sometimes.

L xx


----------



## Edith

Ema,
 to you. What awful news. Very sorry.

*Mable* here - good luck to Ros and Eve for tomorrow. I was in rather a rush to be better, had a relapse last night, was in unbearable pain and E called an ambulance which was most dramatic, never been in an ambulance before, never been to A&E before as a patient. Nightmare. Am always telling patients to go to A&E if they need help out of hours and they just laugh at me, now I know why. Massive waste of time. Clinic scanned me this morning, I don't have OHSS (no fluid in abdomen), just absolutely huge ovaries sitting on top of each other with my uterus squashed inbetween and no room in there at all. Am on painkillers and lots of rest and its helping. Still hoping to be able to continue with this cycle and stim soon, but it might take quite a while before I'm ready.

Thoughts are with Ema tonight,
Mable


----------



## starfish3

Ema

So sorry to  hear your news - that is really bad luck. Hurts likehell - had similar experience Jan 2006 -just have to take everyday at a time with your DP. I remember such a feeling of loss and grief about just not knowing who the little angel would have been had they made it on their journey.

Tough times ahead but .... it does get easier

take care
Starfish 3
New Zealand


----------



## lucky2010

Much love to *Ema*, thinking of you. I know it won't help at the moment but a friend of mine got her BFP when i did and had a missed mc at 6wks, she got pregnant very quickly again and had her 12wk scan yesterday... you will get your dream. much love xxx

Good luck to* Ros* for today x


----------



## rosypie

Well, they put 2 embies back in - the other 2 weren't good enough to freeze yesterday (not enough cells or something) so we'll find out about those on Sunday. ET was a nightmare. Had a VERY full bladder, then there was a massive delay. By the time I was walked down to theatre, I was in agony, I couldn't relax, the doctor could not do what he needed to do, and he managed to snap a speculum I was so tense!!...eventually, he said I would have to have a wee before he could continue. So now we're playing the waiting game. Test date is 9th June.

So, so sorry to hear your news ema. I hope that each day is slightly easier than the one before. we're thinking of you


----------



## starfish3

Hi RosyPie

Wishing you good luck and lots of patience while you do the 2WW.      

I will be doing most of 2WW with you, having my ET on 29 May. Just had my bloods and scan 8.6mm so we are ready to rock and roll...Off to Australia 28 May, whirlwind trip, ET that day and fly home to New Zealand next day.

Started progesterone again yesterday.... hate those pessries, make such a mess. Has anyone else had trouble with the adhesive from the pantyliners permanently stik to yoru favourite undies - dunno how to get it off. Any tips?

Any other kiwi's out there?

Take care
Starfish3


----------



## rosypie

(this is eve posting btw)

we just had a phone call from Care and both the other embryos have developed nicely and have been frozen. so out of 4 eggs we got 2 transferred and 2 frosties!


----------



## Alison0702

That's great news *Rosypie*..little snow babies for later . It's reassuring to know isnt it. Good luck


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

Oh *Ema*, how upsetting and disappointing. My deepest sympathies to you both. I hope the D&C was OK and you're recovering well from it. Like Rach, I know of several people who have had a similar experience and gone on to conceive again really quickly, but for the time being just make sure you two take whatever time and space you need to grieve for this little one. Know we're here for you too. I can imagine the idea of meeting up with a pregnant me is the last thing you'd want to do right now, but the offer does stand if you'd like some face-to-face support too. 
*
Rosypie* - well, you're a perfect example of quality over quantity!  You must be so proud of your little embies. Fingers crossed for you for the 2ww!

And wishing you all the best too *Alison*. Half way there now.... I'm just picturing your little embies all snuggling in and getting settled. How's the wind?

*Starfish* - that's quite a runaround you have to get your embies.  Whereabouts in Australia are you/your donors having treatment? I lived in Melbourne for a while many moons back and was over just last year visiting folk and catching up with Toni and Bron (from this board) in Tassie.

*Mable*, how are yo doing? Have you managed to have much of a relaxing weekend? You sound so uncomfortable with your massive ovaries. Are you just going to have to keep on down-regging until they get back to normal, however long that takes? Sending you positive ovary-shrinking thoughts.

*Terri* - good luck to you and Julia with the down-regging. It must be a really good feeling to be starting the process again. We took nine months off TTC last year and I was so excited to get going again last October - and wouldn't you know we conceived on our second attempt. Sometimes a good break can make all the difference I think. At least. it did for us. We didn't use a clinic - we had a known donor who came to our home for inseminations, although he's not going to have any real involvement with the child(ren). I had Metformin and scans at my local hospital on the NHS as once I was diagnosed with PCOS but that's all the medical involvement we had in the process.

All is well here. I can't quite believe we've tipped over that magic 20 week mark and are half way through. That makes it seem scarily close to the podlets arrival. Our 20 week scan is on Wednesday and we're pretty much decided we're not going to find out the gender, despite my wobbles about whether to or not. We saw our midwife on Saturday - she was with us for 5 hours - such a difference to the NHS, and all is well. Podlet's heart rate was 148, so just into 'girl' category by that particular gender identification technique. See - I can't help myself! My instincts are still saying girl though, so it's quite nice that the heart rate backs it up. It's a pain though as we've a long list of boys names that we really like and only a small list of girls names we kind of like. At least there'll be less arguing if it's a boy. 

Best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## lucky2010

*Gina*,

Congratulations on reaching 20weeks... it starts to feel like you're really getting there doesn't it?! I hope you're feeling well and blooming! The scan is magical so enjoy.

I've decided to book a 4D scan as a suprise for Julie. When we've spoken about it she has said she thinks they are a waste of money, but when I've seen her face light up at seeing our little one on the other scans I think it will be well worth the money! I'm going to tell her I'm taking her for an early dinner after work, go for the scan and then really take her out for dinner! On the spending money front I've decided to take Julie to Brighton for her birthday. We're going to put the dogs and the cat in kennels and go down for three nights of 'just us' time.... i can't wait!!

*Ros and Alison*, sending lots of sticky vibes your way x x x

*Mable*, hope you're feeling tonnes better x

*Ema*, big hugs x

*Rach and Sue*, how are you? x

Hi to everyone else! Love Rach x


----------



## Alison0702

I have never know this board to be so quiet! 

*Gina* - Cant believe you're at the 20 weeks mark already. You never know, you might suddenly change your mind at the scan tomorrow, and want to know. I can really imagine you with a little girl, a mini mee.  It's so exciting. Has your bump growm much since we saw you? t's good to hear that your midwife is giving you plenty of attention. Yes, you're right, you can tell it's not the NHS. My wind has gone really. Don't have any symptoms either. The only thing that I have noticed, is that over the last 3 nights, I've been waking upin the early hours to have a big wee, then again a few hours later. I havn't been drinking loads of water before bed or anything. And that's it! Big hugs 

*Rach* The scan is a really good idea. My friend who is 33 weeks, had one a few weeks ago, but they said the baby was a bit big and she was a bit far on in her pregnancy, and looked quite squashed on the pic. But it was still fab. Glad you decided to go away, and what a great place to go. 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## pem

Hi all!!

Thankyou so much for all your words of support and encouragement, they really mean a hell of a lot to me and DP and knowing people care is one reason to keep on gpoing and trying to feel positive.

Last week was just strange, i only found out about the m/c because i had an electric shock on wed night, went to A&E and got referred to the EPU on thursday morning, where i had a scan. The sonographer was firkling around for ages and then just blurted out 'i can see the sac, but theres no heartbeat'. So i just lost it completely and i just wish she could have prepared us with a pre-emptive 'i'm so sorry' or similar. It was a bit harsh. Anyway, wasn't the electric shock, little bean stopped living at 8mm, approx 7 weeks.

ERPC went ok, i was absolutely terrified, never had a GA before, but the hospital staff were fantastic, really looked after us well, restored some of my faith in the NHS. Strange thing was, i started to bleed on the thursday night, it was like i had the shock so i could find out before i started to bleed, weird...

Feeling absolutely crappy but determined to keep getting better everyday, not going to try again until after our holiday to Ireland in July.

Sorry for the 'me' post, will not depress everybody any further now!!

*Alisonand Rosypie -* Bring on those 's!!

*Gina and Rach* - Hope your scans go well and you get a 'good view'!!

Much love to everybody and thanks again for all your support, it really is appreciated

Ema


----------



## Mable

Good luck Alison this week -   
Good luck Ros   

Have been in the most horrendous pain. Seems to stop if I drink over 6 litres of water a day so that's what I'm doing. Am bleeding now, which helps, at least I feel I'm moving forwards. Has been another wet, gloomy weekend of illness.

Gina and Rae - hope you enjoy your next scan. It is exciting finding out the gender. Do let us know.

Hello to everyone else. Will be back towards the end of the week to see how Alison got on.
Mable


----------



## evelet

@ Ema - glad the procedure was bearable. hope you are ok.

ros and i are going slowly mad. i hate the waiting! i keep thinking "it must have worked how can it not have worked!" but then, sometimes it just doesn't work does it? aaargghhh i'm burbling now.

@ Mable - are you still downregging? Presumably the drugs will start working soon and the pain will go? it sounds absolutely horrible to be in that much pain and not really know where you are with it all.


----------



## TerriWW

Hi *Mable*
I was just reading through the posts and saw that you were in pain at the down regulation stage. My Partner Julia started down regulating on sunday and is in a bit of pain. She also feels sick - but she is on antibiotics so we were thinking that might be down to them.

Is it normal to experience pain whilst down regulating? Anything else she should look out for?

Julia sometimes gets a bit of pain post ovulation anyway but if it were to get worse it would be nice to know that this can happen and nothing nasty is going on.

Good luck go *alison * and *ros*.

*Gina * - enjoy the scan - so exciting. It brings back memories of having the scan when I was pregnant. I really wanted to know the sex. I didn't mind whether it was a boy or girl but I really wanted to know - just nosey I guess! I also found that during the second half of the pregnancy I felt I got to know Angus more because I knew he was a boy so when he came out I felt I knew him already! Hope you get to see everything you want to see. Mind you they are a bit big on the 20 weeks scan and you only see a bit at a time!

Thanks

Terri


----------



## Alison0702

Well not much to report from me at all. Only 4 more sleeps till test day. I am getting really nervous about that now. So scared I get another negative. I've been really positive most of the last fortnight so hopefully......    
My boobs have reduced in size and I have nothing at all..not a jot! The only difference is that every night I am waking up in the early hours for a wee, but that's nowt to do with anything. 

While I'm off work, I've started planning our CP. Went to see a place at the weekend and it's gorgeous. Took my mam and auntie for a drink there last night after the funeral and it just feels so right. Havn't seen the prices yet, so it might not be there for sure 

*Mable* you must be getting totally fed up  It's good that you've got a bleed now. Are you still on the downregging injections then? 

*Rosypie * - How's the 2ww treating you? I've been told that I test 16 days after ET, but someone on another thread who had ET the same day as me is testing tomorrow. How many days after ET are you testing? Loads of luck   

*Terri* It was me who had a crappy time on the downregging. Really really heavy bleeding/very very emotional/so tired all the time. Luckily I was ok on the stimms, unlike poor *Mable* 

*Gina* Cant wait to hear about your scan and to find out whether you know it's a girl or not. Eeh! 

*Ema* I cant believe how insensitive that sonographer was  Don't you apologise for Me posts..we all do and we're all here to listen. Thinking of you


----------



## Mable

Good luck Alison    You are doing so well on this 2ww, especially not being at work to distract you. 

Yup am officially totally fed up and feel like I'm going backwards. Can't believe I'm still downregging and doing that stupid injection every night, hopefully I'll be able to start stimming next week but from the looks of my insides at the last scan, there are still about 40 follies left in there. Terri, i'm ok on the buserelin, the sickness and pain was from overstimulating quite dramatically. Once my oestrogen levels fell and I started to bleed, I felt better.

I agree about finding out the baby's gender helping with bonding. Up to 20 weeks we thought Monty was a girl, he had a very fast heart beat and it really helped to know his gender, he became a real thing from then on. Having said that, if I ever manage to get pregnant, I'm not going to find out. And I'm not going anywhere near a hospital.

Best wishes and babydust to everyone (especially Alison  ),
Mable


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

*Mable* - I really hope the pain eases for you soon. You are going through so much at the moment I'm really feeling for you. Big hugs. 

*Alison* - when I got my BFP I felt really positive until about four days before test day when my positivity just vanished. Within two days it was back again and I tested early - and got that faint BFP. You just never can predict these things, just do whatever you have to do to distract yourself and get through. I've got everything crossed for you.

Same for you *Ros*. Fingers crossed that your lovely high quality embies are well and truly snuggled in by now. Good luck to you both with the waiting.

*Ema*, glad the ERPC went well. It sounds like a good plan to wait a little while to try again too, especially if you have a holiday booked. It'll be a really good time to refresh yourselves and prepare yourself for the next try. Thinking of you.

*Terri*, sending positive down-regging thoughts to you and Julia.

Well, our scan was lovely - as the new user-pic shows. Our baby has my chin (poor thing) and is pretty much perfect. We didn't find out the gender in the end. I did try to keep my eye out but couldn't really catch anything either way and we didn't ask. I'm still leaning towards a girl, but we really are no wiser. The whole thing was amazing, getting to see so much detail, the fingers and toes, the stomach, the chambers of the heart, the brain... It's a real person in there! And s/he was kicking me like nobodies business for about half an hour after the scan. Probably getting me back for all the prodding.  There was one minor issue with the Podlet's kidneys though. They were a little dilated so we're going back again in four weeks for another scan to see if it's still the case. If it is they'll just monitor me more closely and we'll take it from there, but it's not a major, major issue and we'd still be able to birth at home. We're not worried at this point.

Best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## Alison0702

Awww *Gina* the scan sounds really lovely. It's a great picture isnt it! Wonderful wonderful wonderful. There's nowt the matter with your chin, so I dont know what your worrying about! 
Hope Podlets little kidneys are ok..I'm sure they will be when you go back in 4 weeks. Big hugs.

I have cried like a bloody baby for most of today. Don't know what's the matter with me. My friend came round to see me before she left to go to Vegas for a week. She's fab and so supportive as she's had 3 failed IVF's. I cried my eyes out telling her I didnt want her to go and that I'll really miss her. Ha ha ha.. What a lunatic! The cow went anyway   
I feel a lot better now, after yet another bawl when Ju came in from work. *Gina* I do remember you getting negative before test day. It's horrible. It's mental bloomin cruelty I tell ya! 

Oh and I have started knicker checking, and wee sniffing. I'm not obsessed though, i promise


----------



## lucky2010

Alison, I had horrendous crying episodes about 4 days before my BFP.... and weeing in the night.... here's hoping!!!!

Gina, your podlet is beautiful... hope all is well with his/her kidneys. I dod paediatric nursing for a year and a couple of babys came to clinic who had dilated kidneys at scan... all seemed to resolve after birth.

Hi to all x


----------



## Alison0702

Oh *Rach* you have got me all excited now. I need to calm it


----------



## Mable

Alison,
E had major crying episode around 4 days before her BFP!! And I have read before that this peeing in the night thing is a sign of the uterus changing to accomodate the foetus. *EEEk*, so hopeful for you.    

Gina - your scan sounds lovely. Wonderful.

Just done my damned downregging injection - feel like drinking the whole bottle!
We are all rooting for you Alison! 
Mable
ps any nipple changes of note?


----------



## Alison0702

Morning everyone!

*Mable* - I've just had a look at the old nipples, and they look smaller than anything. My boobs have also gone a bit smaller, and I think it's down to losing weight. I'm telling you, not drinking alcohol is the way forward  I'll not be saying that on Sunday if it's negative and I'm swilling a bottle of red at 0900.  

I've been doing a 2ww diary this time, and a girl who had EC/ET the same days as me tested this morning and it was positive. So pleased for her. She didnt have any symptoms either apart from the odd pee in the night and felt a bit sick. So I am praying I get the same result. Even though the result will be accurate if I tested now, I am definetely going to refrain until Sunday! 

Please send me some more bubbles. I want to try and get over the 500 mark as I feel that is a lucky number


----------



## struthie

Good luck Alison,have sent you some bubbles!


----------



## pem

More bubbles for *Alison!!!! * and well done on showing so much restraint!!!   !!!

*Gina* - Your scan pic is lovely, how amazing for you to see all that detail, i feel all emotional for you now!!

Hi to everyone and love to all, just a quick post, have my little nephew to stay....

Emma


----------



## Alison0702

Thanks ladies..I have loads of bubbles now    

I'm worried that I have a little bit of cramp. Oh god my head is about to explode!


----------



## pem

*Alison,* i had cramps so much like AF the night before i got my BFP that i was convinced it was going to be a BFN!!!

      

Thinking of You!!


----------



## starfish3

Hi All from New Zealand

Have posted before but just getting into this a bit more. Been off to Australia for my first FET 29 May, back home, now day 4 of 2ww.. gone quite quickly so far but I know time will go slower and slower ... DP has run away for 3 days weekend and leaving to look after our other 2 darlings ..12 & 14.. so they will keep me busy

Alison - good luck for tomorrow      

Any one else on 2WW at present? I have known donor egg an sperm from 2 dear friends. Still another 6 snowbabies .... Testing 12 June..supposed to be June 11 but that is our 14th anniversary so dont want to ruin our day if it's BFN.


----------



## snagglepat

Hi all,

*Starfish* - you're not alone on the 2ww. *Alison* and *Ros* are also both ticking the days off on their calenders. Sending you tons of good luck wishes.   

*Alison*, in the last few days before my BFP I started to get at first normal and then really strong premenstrual feelings. They continued for a few weeks after it too. Is cramping a normal premenstrual thing for you? I really do have everything crossed for you. So does Rae - she keeps asking how you're doing.

*Ros*, you're getting here too. How are you doing, symptoms-wise?

*Emma*, have fun with your nephew. Still sending lots of warm and fuzzy thoughts to you two.

*Rach*, thanks for letting me know the positive stories about renal dilation. I'm not worrying too much about it yet. My only concern is that if it doesn't clear up before birth they'll want to put our baby on antibiotics from birth until it does sort itself out, which could be months or years - and not just any antibiotics, but the one and only one that I happen to be severely allergic to. With that aside, I'm just really not a fan of using antibiotics prophylactically, and I don't like the idea of filling our newborn baby's brand spanking new immune system full of them. Oh well, we'll cross that bridge if we come to it. I've got plenty of time to hunt down possible alternatives.

The baby seems to have woken up suddenly since the scan and I'm getting hearty kicks in my cervix on a regular basis. I'm sure it's only going to get more enjoyable in that regard from here on in.  We just love the scan pictures and so far about half the people we've shown it to say s/he looks like me (or like me as a kid anyway - our profiles are really similar). Yey for not so dominant donor genes!

Best wishes to all,

Gina. x


----------



## rosypie

No significant symptoms so far. I am weeing in the night but that might be because Jude has been up; I might otherwise be sleeping through this need to wee so not sure whether that's a development or not. I am also incredibly tired but that could also be Jude related and/or me not really doing anything physical - inertia always seems to make me more lethargic not less. I've had some discomfort inside but that's supposed to be expected after EC/ET so... I have no inkling either way. I remember with Jude that I too was convinced AF was about to come. In fact, I was so convinced on a couple of occasions I even took provisions to the loo with me.

Nothing else to report. I still have a week to go until test.

Luck and bubbles and dust to you Alison, the test is pretty close now.

Mable, you must be SO BORED of those wretched injections. Glad you're feeling better though. How are you doing now?

p.s. about the gender thing, I really found that not knowing the sex helped a lot in the final stages of labour. I ran for hours on pure curiosity alone...


----------



## struthie

Gina - you could try talking to charliezoom on the IUI thread,her dd has/had the same so sure she would talk to you about it.
HTH


----------



## Alison0702

*Starfish* - Good luck     Hope the next 2 weeks fly by - I doubt they will, but I hope so anyway  

*Gina* I do normally get cramps before AF. Funny thing is that these cramps are strange, and seem to go after I've had a wee. Ah well, only time will tell...2 more sleeps to be precise  Say hi to Rae, and woof to Digger for us 

*Rosypie* Discomfort is normal after all the shinanigans that have been going on in there. I dont know how you manage with a toddler. I could hardly get off the sofa.   

*Ema* - Thinking of you too 

Ellie and I have had a lovely day sitting in the garden in the glorious sunshine. Going to have a shower and get settled for big brother. I said I wouldnt watch it, and in fact I want to punch most of them in the house already, so I might end up turning it off. Going to keep busy all day tomorrow and have an early night, so I can up early and pee my little heart out 

Love to all & have a good weekend


----------



## lucky2010

*Alison*, My fingers are so firmly crossed for you for tomorrow.... i am out for the day but will try and sneak to my dads computer mid lunch tomorrow to check. Sorry if I got your hopes up but it's true!!!

Hope everyone is doing ok. I am 23 weeks today and our boy is moving around so much, i love it!! The ONLY thing I don't like about being pregnant is my dodgy pelvis that's giving me pain.

I'm off work until a week on Monday so the house is being emptied of crap and the baby's future bedroom is being decorated... very exciting!

hi to all, Rach x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Alison  for tomorrow. Thinking of you.
L x


----------



## Alison0702

I'm hyperventilating now... I cannot believe I havnt tested before now-at least I know I have willpower.

*Rach* - It must be dead exciting to start decorating. Ju asked me before what did I want to do tomorrow if I am pregnant..I said buy a buggy. Obviously I was joking, but her face was a picture. You didnt get my hopes up chuck, I think I have done that all by myself.  

*JJ1* Thanks hunny..Big hugs 

It's soppy time.....

Whatever the result tomorrow, I just want to say you have all been fabulous and so so supportive over the last year or so. Especially over the last couple of months. I have had a real crap time, and I know it would have been a lot worse if I didnt have you all to moan and talk too. Anyway, thats enough of that.

I will post tomorrow morning, with either result. Aaaaaargh!


----------



## lucky2010

I can't believe you haven't tested either.... serious willpower!!!! Best of luck for the morning.... I remember my test day like it was yesterday and am sending all those yummy BFP feelings to you and Ju x


----------



## rosypie

Good luck Alison. We're both thinking of you this end...



My brain is utterly fried. I wrote 'desks' instead of 'guests' in my 2WW diary post AND I proof-read it twice. Hoping this waffyness is a good sign. I'm also still tired although Eve let me sleep in until 12.30 today. Jude is hard work with all this going on - he can't understand why he's not allowed to leap all over me anymore. Nothing else to report.

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## evelet

yes i can confirm she is being very waffy. she was extremely waffy when preg with Jude so we are both desperately hoping. 

@Alison - we are both sending you BFP vibes. best of luck - i hope you can sleep tonight! i'll be logging on bright and early tomorrow to see what your result is.


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Sorry to gatecrash the thread but I wanted to leave a message for Gina about what you were saying about the possible problem with your baby's kidneys.

We were told the same thing at Daniel's 20 week scan and had regular scans after that up to the birth. We were also told he may have to have antibiotics until he could get a scan when we was six weeks old when they would check further. He was scanned the day after he was born and his kidneys were fine, he didn't need antibiotics and he was scanned again at six weeks and he was fine.

Apparantly this is really common and is detected a lot in scans but in most cases it's rectified itself by birth so hopefully this will be the same for you. Best of luck.

Viv xxx


----------



## starrysky

Hi everyone

Got access to our friends computer in Hastings (beautiful sunny day by the sea) so thought would let you know we are thinking of you Alison     . Hope it is good news. 

Gina - Adam had renal dilation and we had to cope with the antibiotics for a few weeks after he was born until he got scanned. It had a really strong smell/taste of pernod and we could tell it upset him. Would be interested to hear of any alternatives you find, we were told that we didnt have a choice and in the midst of everything else that was going on (SCBU etc) accepted that. We had to wait for a scan and perhaps we could have shortened that wait by getting it done privately. Hope it goes - we were advised that it was very common and often did go before birth.

Hi to everyone else. 

Goood Luck again

Love

Heather


----------



## snagglepat

Hi all,

Thanks for the positive messages from others who've had the renal dilation thing. I've now heard of two babies who had it but were able to go just with monitoring and no antibiotics - and both were fine - and that's really heartening. *Heather*, I can imagine that being in the situation you were in made it much, much harder to do anything other than follow the prescribed plan. If all goes well we'll be birthing at home which will mean we'll have much more autonomy over what happens with the baby - but you never know. I'm sure time spent in SCBU isn't in anyone's ideal birth plan.

*Alison*, I've been thinking of you all day. I have a friend to stay and were off to Cadbury World first thing tomorrow so I might not get on to the computer until the evening but you will so be in my thoughts.

*Ros* - the waffiness sounds like a great symptom. How is your wee smelling?

Best wishes all round,

Gina x


----------



## starfish3

Alison - wishing you lot of luck for tomorrow...the 2WW is nearly over.....   

I am now on day 6 2ww, feeling much less positive today than previously. Had several hours of cramping last night which I hoped might be implantation but this morning feel nothing at all...I know I know... too early to feel much even if I am pregnant...off work for a few days and too much time on my hands....and cant do my usual stess releases gym/run/gardening...

Hope everyone else is keeping on smiling
Cheers
Starfish 3 (Sharyn)
New Zealand


----------



## Alison0702

*YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!*

We are in TOTAL bloody shock  I tested with the test the hospital gave me and you couldnt really tell whether the line was there or not, so we just resigned ourselves to the fact it was negative. Then we used the clearblue digital, and "pregnant" came up straight away practically. I couldn't breathe when I saw the result. It's amazing, and I am totally lost for words. Obviously it's very early days, but the feeling of being pregnant is so fantastic.

Thanks for all your good wishes, it means a lot.

*Ros* I have been waffy for a good few days now, forgetting words, dropping things. so keep it up girl 

Big hugs to everyone...there is no way I'll get back to sleep now, so it's going to be a very long day!

Speak later!

Alison


----------



## starfish3

Alison and Dp

Congradulations - that fantastic!!!!!!!!
         
What a relief for you.....you done the rounds a few times and its finally paid off...wonder how many babies in there Just stoked for you.

Good for me too as I am feeling a bit low and hopeless about things today...day 6 2ww... seeing someone else have success help with the positive thoughts. Looking back do you think the 2ww felt any different this time than the others?

Hope you do manage some sleep,,, have a great day

Starfish3 (Sharyn)
New Zealand


----------



## **Tashja**

*Alison -    

CONGRATULATIONS on your   

I have been reading your posts and 2ww diary and knew it would be a great result for you !!!!

Heres to a wonderful 8 months   

T xx*​


----------



## starrysky

Don't know what to say, we are SSSSSSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you Alison       .  

Heather and Jo


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I'm so happy for you Alison CONGRATUALTIONS on your - wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy!!!

               

Clearblue Digital every time........
L xx


----------



## duff

CONGRATULATIONS ALISON AND JU!!!!!!   

Oh this is such wonderful news mate!  Absolutely fantastic.  Me and Trace and THRILLED for you both!  By the way, Tracey reckons it might be double trouble you've got going on in there....


----------



## rosypie

Hurrah, hurrah and hurrah again!!!! So, so pleased for you Alison, after so long too. It just goes to show, if at first you don't succeed, try try try and maybe a few more tries again!!!

Still sending positive thoughts in your direction. Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## snagglepat

Hurray!!!!!!!

Oh *Alison*, that's so fantastic. You and *Juliette* must be just made up - and what a lovely day to have to celebrate it in! I've been baking all day and my ankles have swollen up to unrecognisable proportions - I can barely fit my feet into my crocs let alone any proper shoes. You have it all to come Alison, you lucky, lucky thing!       The prospect of double trouble had occurred to me too. I wonder if all of us having inklings is sign of a collective psychic talent.  How would you feel about getting an instant back-seat full?

Hokey Cokey - you're up next *Ros*. Let's hope the waffiness is the sign for you that it clearly was for Alison. Have you started getting any premenstrual symptoms yet? I remember these were really strong for you when you got pregnant with Jude. That's a really lovely new picture of him by the way.

*Starfish* - your turn will come. Hopefully in just over a week. 

It's been a bit of a drama-filled weekend here. I ended up in A&E in the early hours of this morning. Last year I was diagnosed with SVT but the episodes come really rarely for me, and I haven't had one since the one I had when I was diagnosed. Well, at about 12:30 this morning as I was lying in bed it kicked off again and it was really uncomfortable, I'm guessing maybe to do with the increased blood in pregnancy, but after 15 minutes or so with it not stopping I woke Rae who took my pulse - 190 bpm. We called NHS direct who whizzed an ambulance crew to us sharpish so we had a fun ride off to A&E with me hooked up to all kinds of bleeping machines. Wouldn't you know, it stopped by itself before we got to hospital, but they now have a series of ECG readings of my heart going off the scale so it's back to the cardiologist for me.

Anyway, the baby is fine. Once everything had settled down they checked and his/her heartbeat was lovely and strong (and going at a normal rate) and I started getting some hearty kicks at this point too. We were home by about 3:30am and I've been fine today, but it certainly kept our poor mate who was staying for the weekend on her toes! We know how to show our guests a good time. Drama, drama!

Best wishes to everyone,

Gina. x


----------



## Mable

Yes! Yes! Yes! - wonderful news, Alison. Wonderful!! Looking forward to hearing all about your next 9 months. Delighted for you both.
Mable, Edith and Monty xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TerriWW

Alison and Juliette

Fantastic news - so pleased for you! It actually brought tears to my eyes when I read it this mornings - and I don't even really know you   ! But feel so pleased for you. Just know how hard it is to keep trying and trying and how wonderful it is when it finally happens.

Have a wonderful next 9 months or so  

Terri


----------



## candygirl

Alison - I'm so pleased for you!  I've got everything crossed that your pregnancy goes according to plan  

  

Good luck to everyone else...

Candy x


----------



## Alison0702

*Morning lasses!*

I've really enjoyed reading your lovely posts and messages. Thank you so much.

Yesterday was so surreal, and even today I dont think it has sunk in yet. After that dodgy hospital test, I started to worry that the positive result was wrong, so we sat for about 3 hours waiting for tesco to open so we could go and buy some more tests just to make sure. I had a wee in my little pee pot, took the tests back to the car. Picture it...I'm sat in the passenger seat clutching a pot of wee, Ju is streched over sticking a preg test in in, people are walking by staring in the car, thinking what the hells going on there..I mean haway, have they never seen anyone doing a pregnancy test before    
Anyway it came up positive straight away again, so it put our minds at rest.

Anyway enough about me, *Gina*, what is SVT? I've just typed it into google and it brought information aup about a Swedish tele programme  So glad that you and podlet are ok. You must have been worried.   And yes you're right, you do know how to show your guests a good time  How was Cadbury World? 

*Duff* Hello me old matey! So, *Tracey*, *Emma* and *Gina* all think double trouble eh! What makes you all have that inkling? Hope you two are doing well 

*Ros* - Wow that Photo of Jude looks just like you! Hows your 2ww going? What day are you going to test? I am sending so many positive vibes         

Mable - Hows those follies of yours doing? I hope you havnt been in any more pain.  Big hugs 

*Candy* - Lovely to hear from you. Hope you're doing well. 

*Starfish* - not long to wait now      

*Terri* - Hope you and dp are doing ok. 

*JJ1* - Hiya! Whats happening with your tx at the moment? 

Hello to everyone else I have missed...have a good day!


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

*Alison*, I'm sending you a little parcel today. Promise me you'll use it well. 

SVT is short for supraventricular tachycardia, basically a very fast heartbeat that stops the blood from being pumped efficiently. http://www.emedicinehealth.com/supraventricular_tachycardia/article_em.htm has more info if you're interested.

How are you doing *Mable*? I keep thinking of how tough this whole process must be for you. How are you holding up?

Big hugs all rounds,

Gina. x


----------



## evelet

ooh Alison that made me laugh. Reminds me of when Ros got her BFP when she was pg with Jude. We had this real cheapie test (made by Truline) and the positive result was really really weak. So she went and bought a Clearblue test on her lunchbreak and went and did it in a pub toilet. I got this phone call with an echoey voice saying "it IS it IS its Positive!"....

We've been feeling horrible since Saturday afternoon because Ros keeps getting AF cramps. She is quite literally texting me every few hours to say "pants still clear"... the trouble is she was 14 days after the trigger injection yesterday so AF would be due yesterday/today. But then she had proper period cramps when she was pg with Jude (to the extent that she was carrying tampax around with her) and that would have been 14 dpo aswell.

i am going MAAAAAAD.


----------



## Mable

Hi,

Eve - sounds horrible. I had strong cramps when I was on the clomid and on 2wws, and I found this thread which was reassuring : http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0. Sounds very stressful for you both.

*Alison* - I know what you mean about being over the moon one minute and then worrying that it's all gone. You don't get long to be delighted before the worry sets in again that - the first 12 weeks are a bit like that. Do you have a scan date for around 6 weeks? Hope you are still delighted and enjoying being pregnant! You lucky thing.

Not said _at all _ enviously (not half! ). Hi *Gina* - thanks for your thoughts. I've not been posting much because I just feel so dismal, am *SO* frustrated that I am stuck downregging still (with full menopausal symptoms, hot flushes, headaches, feeling utterly depressed for no reason etc etc). I should have been testing this week but instead I've got absolutely nowhere except wasted a load of eggs. I've got a scan tomorrow to see if I can start stimming on the lowest possible dose.

I think I feel dreadful because I don't feel in very skilled hands with my clinic. They are all doom and gloom about my response to the drugs, I might not respond at all or I might completely overrespond. Really encouraging. I suppose I don't feel confident that the clinic are very subtle in their response to a patient who doesn't respond in a completely moderate way. Am going to talk to them about coasting, but it seems that it's me taking the lead and suggesting things (and it's not my area of expertise, just what I've read other people have done) and they say 'OK, we'll try that'. I do feel completely dismal about my chances though, I'm sure I'm going to be the one out of our group who gets a BFN. Perhaps it's time for some hypnotherapy (no chance!).

Well, everything is crossed for Ros and Starfish3 (Sharyn) now.
Sorry to be dismal - I hope to post happier news tomorrow when I've been for my scan and they don't go overboard about my active ovaries like they've never seen them before. God that REALLY annoys me, when they tell me I've got active ovaries like it's something new. READ THE NOTES!!!
Mable


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Sorry to butt in however 

WOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO ALISON AND DP on your          

xxxxx


----------



## lucky2010

*Alison*, I don't feel so bad about getting your hopes up now!! I've only just had chance to sign in and I am absolutely thrilled to hear your news.... Oh how i remember that surreal feeling (believe me it lasts for a few weeks yet!) Huge congratulations to you and Juliette x

*Mable*, 

*Gina*, what drama!!! Did the ambulance crew manage to get an ECG trace of the SVT? Glad you (and pod) are ok now. You should have woken up Rae straight away... you must if there's a next time.

Hi to everyone else.

Rach x


----------



## starfish3

Good morning all

Struggling along on the 2ww - now day 8 so half way there... no symptoms of anything and already resigning myself to likley BFN..... still have 6 frosties though and will be back for another round next month if no luck this time. Know that lots of women dont have any symptoms but with DE IVF fresh cycle I had sore boobs which I thought was the progesterone but none this time and still on same drugs 

So stessed yesterday from lack of energy release I have decided to go back to the gym - only doing upper body stuff or below the knees.... no bending in the middle, no cardiotraining..... hopefully a good compromise just in case!!! Never give up hope!

Alison - hope your still in the enjoyment phase and havent found too many other thngs to worry about yet!!!!

Gina - nice to meet you. Hope all is going well.

Evelet - hope ROS had not been visited by AF and we will have some more good news soon. Perhaps we could do a triple BFP!!!!!

Mable - it worries me you have so little confidence in your clinic - are there no other option of sapping to somewhere else? I am travelling all the way to Australia, partly because the guy I saw here was a homephobic cold disinterested jerk! Could probably import my frosties now and have FET in NZ but my doctor in Sydney is nice and genuinely wants to help... makes a big differnece.. though adds to the cost of course. And my DP Ro was too stressed something might happen to our snowbabies in transit (had to replace as they are DE's).

Everyone else - keep in touch.

Bes wishes
Starfish3 (Sharyn)


----------



## Edith

Hi Edith here,

just wanted to say a massive congratulations to you Alison and Juliette!!!! WOWWWWWW!!!!! It is such brilliant news ( must be, I am posting!) its such good news. Hope you are enjoying the great feeling. We really are delighted for you. Wishing you well in the next weeks. Bet you cant wait for the scan. 

Ros and Eve - thinking of you for saturday ( my birthday!) hang in there! 

Starfish - good luck with the rest of your wait.

Gina - oh my god, what a nightmare! hope you have recovered from the std or whatever it is...  sounds hair raising. so glad you and podlet are ok.

Duff - lovely to hear from you. hope all is well with you. it was great to meet you and Tracy.

lots of love to everyone.


----------



## Alison0702

*Edith* I have to start by laughing my socks off at you hoping *Gina's* recoverd from her STD         
I am honoured that you are posting too  Thanks for your message  Hope you have a lovely birthday - are you doing anything special? 

*Mable* - Hope you're feeling a bit cheerier today 

*Starfish* - Day 8 already!  Don't worry about having no symptoms - I had none apart from peeing during the night which I never do. Stay positive!    

*Ros* - Where are yoo? Hope you're driving yourself insane.    

*Gina/Rach* What are you two doing about picking up dog poo ( obviously your own dogs  ) My nurse said not to go near it but I cant exactly let Ellie crap all over the streets of newcastle and not pick it up. 

I'm back to work tomorrow  I'm quite nervous as I've been off 6 weeks now. I'm sure I'll be there for 5 minutes and feel like I've never been away! 

Have a good day everyone
xx


----------



## starfish3

Hi all

Thanks for the message *Alison*.   

Yep Day 8 - went a bit quicker now I have semi-returned to gym work (upper body only) and had a nice long walk to see the ducks in the park.....Have had lower abdo /vagina pains today for about 2 hours and I think some mild aching (.) (.). Bit harder to day about that as I have some chest muscle tightness from my poor shocked pec muscles after seeing weights for the first time in 2 weeks. So I have felt something today...anything better than nothing..does make me feel slightly more positive but already planning for 2nd FET cycle... much more complicated when you have to travel overseas for treatment (and fit it between work shifts). Also kinda think if I get organised I might not need it.....

Also trying to find out about legal position on bringing my snowbabies into NZ. which will make eachFET about NZ$1000 cheaper, mainly avoiding major travel costs. But NZ law doesnt allow combined donor egg and sperm embryos to be made in NZ...hence orginal treatment in Australia (quite anti-lesbian isn't...if you dont have good eggs then you out of luck here) but seems I may be able to bring remaining embies back with me next visit...need to compare FET success rates etc efore I commit to that. DP (Ro) is worried something might happen to them but feeling a bit about it now she knows I can bring them myself... with a LOT of luck we will not need to do all that.....

Already thinking plan B.....if no luck with my 6 remaining frosties then my darling friend is quite happy to do another DE EC round for me... dunno where we get the $ for that...... hence why I am starting to think about that atleast 6 months ahead. We have no public medical insurance system here for non accidents so I have to pay for private treatment, too old for govt funding.

Anyway 1 week gone.. half way there to test day..... if its BFN then soon as AF starts can restart oestrogen and make plans for next try.. Gotta get there sooner or later huh? Just gotta find the sticking power til then... alas much of how I feel floats past DP so it's great to have other women who know what it feels like

Thanks gals
Stay strong everyone (yeah - just see me melt later but never mind.. only way is up!)
Cheers
Sharyn (Starfish3) New Zealand       



Code:


^Butterfly^ ^rainbow^ ^Butterfly^ ^rainbow^ ^Butterfly^ ^rainbow^ ^fairydust^ ^fairydust^ ^rainbow^ ^rainbow^ ^rainbow^ ^Butterfly^


----------



## lucky2010

*Alison*, i've been picking up poo in a bag and just washing my hands asap. It's only a risk if you pick up the poo and then touch something that's going to go in your mouth. I also have an alcohol hand rub that i carry in my bag to rub on after I've picked up the poo... only prob is it's invariably in the bag i've not taken with me on the walk!!!

Rach x


----------



## evelet

@ Alison - oh yes Ros and I are driving ourselves and eachother insane. every time the phone rings and its her (usually asking where i put something that she's lost - definite waffiness going on) I assume the worst that she's got her period.

anyway, fingers crossed!

@Sharyn - good luck and stay positive!


----------



## amandanvee

Hello Everyone, 

      We are a committed lesbian couple, who have been together over two years.

      We have met a donor, and we are going to start Donor Insemination next month { July }

      We are new to this site, so just posting this to say hello and introduce our selves.

      All our best wishes to everyone on this site.

      Love  Amanda & Vee xxx


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

*Edith*, my STDs are fine thank you. I keep them in the attic but check on them regularly.       The SVT on the other hand is an ongoing thing that's apparently probably going to get a little worse as the pregnancy progresses, but we've been given some tips on how to deal with it now and don't have to go to A&E for treatment unless it continues for more than 45 minutes or I pass out - so yes *Rach*, Rae will be getting woken up at the first sign of it next time. They did catch it on the ECG too, people were swearing in surprise over the print out when they saw it in the hospital. I wasn't sure whether to be proud of my ability to make an impact or concerned about whether or not I was about to keel over... 

*Alison*, I've been picking up poo in a bag too, just as I normally would, but then being careful to wash my hands as soon as I get in before I touch anything else. I have to admit I did consider insisting I couldn't possibly do it any more but then Rae would do all the walking and Digger and I would miss out on our quality time so I figured the risk was worth it. I tend not to eat when out on the walks anyway, and from what I've read, dog poo isn't nearly so risky as cat poo. If you guys use a litter tray then cleaning that definitely needs to be Juliette's job from here on in!

Good luck with the return to work too. Do any of them know why you've been off?

*Sharyn*, its great that your egg donor is willing to do another cycle for you if you need it. How wonderful to have such generous friends.  Good luck with the logistics of bringing your frosties home too. $1000 per cycle is a lot to save if you can, and would go some of the way towards funding another DEC if you needed it. Think positive though - you might well not need it. Only a week to go...

*Mable*, sending you massive hugs.    How was the scan?

*Evelet*, I can't help feeling the signs are looking good for you guys too now. If EC were ovulation you'd now be tipping over into 'late for AF' and Ros' aches sound so much like what she went through when she was pregnant with Jude - go back and have a read of her livejournal from then to remind yourselves.  Fingers crossed for you guys.

Hi* Amanda* and *Vee*, welcome to the thread! We conceived with a known donor back in January, although it was on our eighteenth attempt. My partner Rae and I had been together just over two years when we started trying as well, although it's been five years now. Wishing you all the best!

All is well here.  The podlet is feeling generous and is kicking me much less today. Maybe s/he's as overheated as I am.

Best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## amandanvee

Hi Gina, 

  Congratulations on your pregnancy, hearing that has given us hope that we will be successful with our insemination.

  Thank you for your lovely welcome.

  All our love  Amanda & Vee xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Sorry for crashing  

Just want to say to Amanda and Vee that I'm glad you've found the thread.  

Best wishes with your donor

Vicki x


----------



## pem

Hiyah!!

*Alison* - [fly]WOOHOO!!!!!!![/fly], i know it is late, but i am so absolutely thrilled for you    . I went to Wales on saturday ( no internet of any kind!!) and couldnt access my own internet before i went (Virgin are causing me many problems) and i just wanted to know if you were pregnant and if you had tested early, i kept saying to Donna, i know she is pregnant, i can feel it!!!! We are all psychic on here!!! So i got back this morning and Yes, you are pregnant!!! How totally brilliant..Congratulations!!!       Hope your return to work has gone ok and that you don't have to pick up too much dog poo!!!!

*Gina* - Phew, what a time you have been having, good job i read back through the thread or i would have assumed you had something a bit nasty!!! Glad you're feeling better and that you and the little podlet are doing ok, albeit a little warm!!!! Bet those kicks are lovely to feel aren't they!!

*Amandanvee* - Welcome to the thread, we also concieved with a known donor the DIY way in March, unfortunately we had an early m/c, but still..we conceived first time, so that gives hope for the future!!! I hope to be trying again sometime in July, so maybe we will be 2ww together!! Good luck !!!

*Eve and Ros* - thinking of you and sending you lots of    , Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!

*Sharyn* - Good luck for you also, would send you some positive vibes, but my comp won't let me use any smilies for some reason!!!! so, the thought is there!!
You have to go through so much for your treatment, i hope you can manage to bring those frosties home and that you get a lovely BFP this tme!!

*Mable* - You poor thing you, feeling so crappy and horrible, it is horrible to not have confidence in the people who are looking after you, hope your scan went well and that your ovaries behave themselves this time..thinking about you and hoping you can start feeling better soon.

Well, I have been in Wales for the past few days, attacking the welsh mountains on foot and on my lovely mountain bike, which i hadn't ridden since trying for little bean. So i am quite sore, but the ride was FANTASTIC, will be making the most of it from now until i try again, as careering down steep wooded slopes on my bike is simply not acceptable when pregnant!!!

Feeling better day by day, still miss our little bean and have a wee cry every now and then, thinking about what could have been, but trying ( and succeeding, most of the time) to stay positive in readiness for another bash at the rollercoaster that is ttc. You guys on here keep us going, knowing dreams do come true in the end!!

Thanks to you all and love and luck to everybody

Once again ....Alison - CONGRATS!!!!

Emma


----------



## nismat

*Alison & Juliette * - huge congratulations on your IVF bfp - hooray!!     
Bet it will take a while for the reality of it to sink in. I didn't really believe it until we first saw/heard the heartbeat at 7wks. 
Hope that you have a happy, healthy pregnancy without too many symptoms.

*Ros & Eve* - I'm keeping everything crossed for the same happy result for you this weekend. It's sounding hopeful so far   

*Mable * - I was so sorry to read about your awful experience with over-responding and OHSS. How frustrating, not to mention so uncomfortable for you. It must be so hard to trust in anything the doctors are saying to you, especially when they don't seem to have a clear view themselves. Gah!  It must feel like a complete nightmare at the moment.

Good to read all the pregnancy progress news - I'm so bound up in Toby's progress that they all seem to be flying by!

We've just come back from our first family holiday abroad, a week in Mallorca. Really enjoyed it, and actually had a chance to relax and read books, as well as eat out relatively peacefully in the evenings. Toby proved to be pretty adaptable, which was fantastic. He was copiously sick on the flight out though, which took as all by surprise as he's not a sicky baby at all, never even possets! I don't suppose that we'll have many holidays that are as relaxing in the coming years as he grows up 

I'm struggling with breastfeeding at the moment, which seems a bit daft when he's almost 3 months old. I've been using nipple shields up until now (started because of soreness, but also because Toby found it hard to latch on to my rather flat nips), and I stopped using them while we away (forgot to take them with us one day out, and found, to my surprise, that Toby actually could latch on quite easily without them now). However, of course my nips aren't as tough as they need to be, and so it feels rather like we're starting all over again with the breastfeeding issues, except that we've both got into bad habits in terms of positioning, and he doesn't really take enough breast in his mouth when he latches on, so he's chomping on the nipple. The left hand side is seriously painful, and if things don't improve soon, I think that I might have to give up, as it's all just such hard work and so demoralising. I really don't want to though, so am fighting on through the pain and tears (and anger too, it has to be said). It feels bad, but I actually get pretty angry with him sometimes for feeding so poorly (he messes around a lot, coming on and off the breast). Very tricky. I'm going along to a La Leche League breastfeeding coffee morning on Friday, so I hope to get some practical help/support there.

Hi to everyone else; I know I don't post on here a lot these days (don't have the time/energy), but I do keep track of you all!

Love Tamsin & Toby xxxx


----------



## Mable

Hi all,
Hello to Tamsin - lovely to hear of Toby's news and that you had a relaxing holiday.

I am fully downregulated in 1 ovary and the other ovary is at egg collection stage with 10 follies at 20mm, so I still have a good way to go (unfortunately after 2 weeks without FSH there won't be any eggs left in the follies -such a shame I can't go backwards like that). There was lots of gasping and oo-ing   at the size of that ovary and they took lots of photos. So it looks like I'll be on the buserelin for a good while longer - trying to be patient and feel a lot more positive about things. Kings have doubled their success rate for IVF and I quizzed them about why they don't do coasting and so I think I can trust them  ! 

Good luck to Ros and Eve and Sharyn      

Hi to Gina and Emma and welcome to the board Amanda and Vee - 

How are you feeling Alison   
Mable


----------



## evelet

ooh Mable that sounds quite promising really. I have done a lot of surfing on FF this week (to distract myself...) and agree that coasting sounds v sensible. i'm glad you've got your clinic confidence back. One of things about Care in Nottingham I really like is that they always seem so on top of things. At LWC we barely saw a doctor...

I have been feelnig really nauseous all day. I'm so nervous its making me feel SICK. Ros still hasn't had her period so i can't help but be seriously hopeful. Roll on Saturday.... If we get a BFP we are definitely going to go to Newcastle to celebrate with Alison and Juliette  

sorry to hear about the bf problems Nismat. Don't give up until you've had the La Leche advice. Perseverance is everything in breastfeeding according to Ros (well and being able to sit on your bum for h-o-u-r-s watching Cash in the Attic with a napping/feeding/napping/feeding baby).

Sharyn - how are you feeling? 

Gina - that childrens centre sounds ace. A resource you can def use when your baby is born.


----------



## Alison0702

*Eve* - You had better be up here celebrating with us...would be fab to see you all again  Ooh I'm not surprised your feeling sick, the worry is bloomin awful! Ediths birthday will hopefully be good luck for you             

*Gina/Rach* Your poo advice has pleased my Ellie, and she is glad we can still go out together  I'm going nowhere near the cat litter though. 

*Tamsin* - Lovely to hear from you - that picture of Toby is so gorgeous. I have just come off the phone to my friend who was having trouble breast feeding too. Her baby is just over 2 months. She has put him on SMA now and she says he is so much happier, and much more content. She didnt want to give up so soon, but had to for her sanity  Glad you had a nice holiday. 

*Mable* Good news about you little ovary. Hope everything goes according to plan from here. I'm sure we'll all be keeping ou fingers, toes and whatever else crossed for you. 

*Amanda and Vee* -     Welcome to the thread. You'll get loads of support here, and the best place to be when you're trying to conceive. Good luck   

*Emma* - Thanks for your message  So glad you enjoyed your weekend away, you deserved it. You also sound very positive about your next steps too. I think you're right about you all being phsycic...lets see if those thinking its double trouble are right  Big hugs 

*Heather* - Thanks so much for your lovely photos of Adam...He is soooooooooooooooooooooo cute and I love his eyes. 

Work wasnt as bad as I thought it would be. Good thing was everyone was saying how much weight I'd lost. Little do they know it'll all be put back on soon  I had to tell a few of my team leader colleagues about the IVF due to the amount of time taken off for hospital appointments etc, so I told them today and they were dead chuffed. My boss did my return to work chat, and he was really lovely too. Bless him. My good friend is leaving work tomorrow to go on mat leave  Gonna really miss her. Ah well, its a good thing cos I can get on with my work instead of chatting all day  

*How does everyone feel about another meet soon? I'd be happy to have it here, but I'm aware that would mean everyone would have to tvl up..I'm so out-numbered by you southerners *


----------



## starfish3

Hi All

Just checking in - been keeping relatively busy and yesterday passed quickly but no positive signs of pregnancy! Another 5 days to go on 2ww...blah!!!!!!! Just have to take it as it comes and keep movingforeard..easier said than done.

Very best of luck to Eve and Ros -       -hope we are gonna see another BFP (or two) this week to keep us all afloat. 

Amanda and Vee - welcome to the thread

Alison - got your scan date yet? Hope you are still flaoting on cloud 9. Hopefully returnng towrok will make time pass quicker.

Take care
Starfish3 (Sharyn)
New Zealand


----------



## rosypie

oh dear. we are naughty. we just tested and got a BFP!!!! We now feel really silly as it could of course be a false positive. the IVF nurse very firmly told me NOT to test early as I could get a false pos or neg and the universe might IMPLODE.

but we are more hopeful than ever now... i guess we have to test again on Saturday morning. watch this space...

anyone have any idea of how long after a trigger injection you can get a false positive? because I'm pretty sure that the Pregnyl is what would cause a false bfp in the first place.


----------



## starfish3

Hi Rosypie and all

Yes you are naughty but we can all relate to how that happens (no I havent tested early yet this cycle but I have HCG either). What you need to do if you can to sort out false positive from the real thing is get 2 blood HCG levels done 2-3 days apart, if HCG level had doubled you are pregnant, if its gone down or stayed about the same that really BFN... wishing you    

Feeling pretty low myself today, no pregnancy symptoms whatsoever (day 9 2ww) and had major showdown at work today after 10 months of failed negotiations about restructuring of my job and I did something I never done before... I walked out.. found someone else to do my shift, too stressed, will see my GP to get time off work until I work out whether to take redundancy or accept their grossly unfair offer...... worst part of that is off work and time will go more slowly.....

Hope everyone is more happy than me (but I will survive!!!!)
Ciao
Starfish 3 (sharyn)
New Zealand


----------



## snagglepat

Oh *Ros* - how fab!!!!! I'm not sure exactly how long the trigger stays in but from what I've read I think that you're far away enough from it for it not to be an issue here - it's been over 14 days hasn't it? You really do make top-notch embies!      I won't go overboard with the smileys for you yet just in case but I'm pretty sure that's a true BFP you have there. I was beginning to get all those warm positive feelings for you that I got for Alison a few days ago, so I was just waiting for that BFP announcement, hoping they were right. Woo hoo!!!!!

OK *Sharyn*. It's up to you now to make it three in a row!  I'm really sorry to hear that things are so rough at work. Stress at this time is exactly not what you need. What a horrid situation to be in. I don't know what maternity benefits are like over there, but if you were to find a new job would you be eligible for maternity pay if you started after you knew you were pregnant? That can be an issue in many jobs over here.
*
Tamsin*, lovely to hear from you. I hope things go well at the LLL meeting. Most of my clients find that if they're having breast feeding problems that some kind of peer support group is a really good help, both for tips on improving technique and all round moral support. But whichever way you go next, I'm sending you positive thoughts.

*Alison* - I'd love another meet! If you hold off a few months you can show off your bump to us all.  Actually, another meet before October would be really good - it'll be a lot easier for us to plan something before the baby arrives. I was so impressed by the amount of effort everyone put in to get to Birmingham for the last one I don't think we could get away with complaining about where the next one is at all. We'll just have to make a weekend of it and arrange for someone to take Digger - he really doesn't travel well.

Oh *Mable*, at least one of your ovaries is down to normal. Hopefully the other will catch up soon. I'm sending tons of positive thoughts to your belly, and to you. You really should be celebrating your own BFP around now. This board can't be the easiest of places for you to be right now.   

Sending best wishes to everyone.

Gina. x


----------



## rosypie

Newcastle is not a problem for Eve and I, we'd love another meet. Or, we could host if that's easier for those down south...


----------



## *ALF*

hi

Sorry to gate-crash this thread, but just wanted to let Rosypie know that if I remember correctly it takes 10 days for the HCG to get out of your system.  When did you do your trigger?

Dawn


----------



## evelet

am sure she'll reply but I thinkshe's 18 days post-trigger.

i STILL can't do any work by the way


----------



## lucky2010

WOO HOOoooooooo *Eve and Ros*, I'm so happy for you both (It must be a real BFP as I too have read the HCG should long be out of your system by now!). I too had a feeling it was going to be another BFP for you two. I really and thrilled, does this mean spring babies for you and Alison?! How delightful!!! Huge congratulations from Julie and I x x x x

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## pem

YeyHay for Eve and Ros            . Congratulations, Easter Bunnies all round!!!!

Love to everybody

Emma


----------



## Mable

Ros and Eve - I recon congrats are in order!!!! S tested 2 days early and got a faint BFP - she was told she would get an accurate result from day 12. I knew those cramps were a good sign. So I recon you should celebrate!

There's been so much success recently, I hope it happens for you too Sharyn.   for you.

Well done all,
Mable

ps I've realised I never say hi to Emma and Lottie - I *love* the fact that you lurk and post sometimes, it's great hearing from you. In fact, all lurkers, POST something, it's lovely to hear from you!


----------



## rosypie

Yes Evie, we did the trigger on 20 May, so it's 18 days post now.

Thanks for all the congrats - I shall expect the same again on Saturday when I test officially 

Love to all xx


----------



## TerriWW

Rosie and Eve - I can't see how the HCG could affect the pregnancy test after all that time!!

So congratulation - fantastic  

I've only been looking at this board for a week or two and there has been so much success - it's actually getting my hopes up! Julia (partner) is on her second week of downregulating so it's really great to see. It also gives me hope that there are a few of you who did several IUIs and then have been successful on the first ivf because that exactly where we are now... great to keep dropping in and seeing all this good news  

terri


----------



## TerriWW

Edith and Mable - also just had to say - how gorgeous is Monty! Just spotted the pic .....


----------



## Alison0702

*     CONGRATULATIONS ROS AND EVE    *

Wooohooo, this is great news..even though you are very naughty for testing early   
Bet your both so glad that 2ww is over - especially your clients Eve    Hope you have a lovely, happy, healthy pregnancy.  

*Sharyn* Oh your day sounds awful. You really dont need that at this time. Hope you're ok. 

*Mable* Hello you! Hows the injections going? Hope youre ok too. 

Update from me....
_Number of pregnancy tests done so far since Sunday 5_ - _Not too bad I think!_ 
I didnt tell you...I had a look in my pregnancy book, and according to that, I will be due on my birthday(8th Feb) HOW SPOOKY!


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

Wow - 8th Feb - that really is spooky - I was due on 8th Feb too! I arrived a month early, but hey ho. 

There definitely seem to be some good vibes on the board right now *Terri*. Fingers crossed they rub off on you and Julia too.

Hugs,

Gina. x


----------



## Mable

Ta Terri  ,
I am really hoping that you and Julia will be my new 2ww buddies since Ros and Alison streaked ahead - this better be my last week of downregulating or I may do something reckless with the bloody buserelin. 
Mable


----------



## blueytoo

Just a flying visit from me.
*
Alison & Ros & Eve *- congratulations to you on your fantastic BFP's    So pleased for you all.

I've had yet another BFN this week, my body clearly really hates me. I took every drug and immune drug under the sun including IViG and still nothing. Feeling pretty down atm especially as its clearly my body rather then eggs/embryos as all 3 of my recipients from my previous egg share cycles have had live births.

I'm going to book my review with my lovely consultant but I am also booking a consultation with SIRM in Las Vegas. My clinic here has the second highest success rates in the UK and I love it there but I couldn't consider the ARGC here as the daily and twice daily bloods would drive me insane and it seems very impersonal there. So SIRM in Las Vegas has even higher success rates than the ARGC and my clinic so I will be interested in seeing what they suggest as an alternative.

I've had 7 seven lots of fertility treatment now and the side effects of all the drugs etc are really starting to take it out of me. I don't think I will be coming back to this board much as I find it quite hard when most posters seem to get pg on home insems or quickly on fertility treatment. I hope that doesn't come out the wrong way because I don't mean it to, its just that even IUI (which I've had 3 of) is such a different ball game to multiple IVF failures, especially when you add in immune issues. It really jades you and I can see that I'm a very different person from the one who even did her first IUI let alone first IVF!

I am truly happy for all those who are pregnant and to those still trying - the best of luck  

Love

Claire xx


----------



## evelet

Hi Clare - I can see it must be hard to come back to this board and see BFPs etc. I really really hope you find what you need at whatever clinic you choose.

Mable - hopefully this IS your last week of downregulating. Good luck with the stimming.

Terri - nice to see a fellow non-biological mum posting on the messageboard! good luck for your IVF cycle

Starfish3 - you next... stay positive. ros had loads of pre-AF type symptoms but otherwise kind of felt the same really. fingers crossed.

so, Ros did another test this morning and yes it was another     - we have to phone the clinic between 11 and 12 (if we can stay awake - Jude spent THREE HOURS in the night singing and messing about)  and will hopefully get a scan date. We are very nervous of something going wrong but are so so happy to have that BFP. 

 and babydust to everyone


----------



## struthie

Big congrats to you Ros and Eve

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98168.0


----------

